# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Robbif's Recordings & Photos

## robbif

Hi Folks,

I'm not a mandolin picker. I wish I was. A buddy gave me a Madeira many decades ago and I learned a few chords and a few almost-songs by ear. Recently I've just been struggling to relearn my guitar chops.

Anyway I wanted to share my "stuff" with you. There's definitely some mandolin stuff here.

Audio and Video Recordings: http://frobbi.org/picking.html

Photos: http://frobbi.org/slideshows.html

Please help yourself and enjoy!

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

I have another treat for you.

Dennis Stewart, Travis Stewart's son, transferred some 1960s film to video of the Country Cut-Ups doing some TV commercials in the Dallas area.

At the time, the Country Cut-Ups were:
Eddie Shelton - banjo
Bill Pogue - mandolin
Travis Stewart - guitar

Thanks to Dennis, I'm able to make them available on my website at http://frobbi.org/cutups.html and on my Picking Page at http://frobbi.org/picking.html (in the new "From My Friends" section).

As always, please help yourself and enjoy!

----------


## robbif

Just thought I'd mention a couple of the several mandolin recordings I have on my Picking Page. http://frobbi.org/picking.html

Last fall I helped out by videotaping the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's Bluegrass in the Schools program. What a great time. Local musicians demonstrated their instruments in separate sessions, culminating in a presentation by Special Consensus when Ashby Frank was their mandolin player. I'm 
proud to say that the video sampler of SpecialC's school package was the first ever video of the band approved for the web by bandleader and IBMA president, Greg Cahill. http://frobbi.org/bgschools
The mandolin demo was by Wayne Fugate. http://frobbi.org/bgschools/bgschools-mandobass.html 
Lots of fun.

I also taped the 2008 Grey Fox Mandolin Masters workshop with David Grisman, Sarah Jarosz, Kym Warner, and Ronnie McCoury. http://frobbi.org/gfmm08.html

Enjoy!

----------


## robbif

I'm long overdue for bumping this topic.

I have tons of new stuff since I posted here last.

I have a special addition called the Landreth Collection, a growing series of excellent, historic recordings by Ken Landreth from festivals in 1969-1971.

See everything at http://frobbi.org/picking.html

----------


## robbif

I just found some more of my cassettes. I think this is an historic recording I'm happy to share with you.

Wilma Lee & the Clinch Mountain Clan at the Berkshire Mtns Bluegrass Festival 1977
Butch Robins - banjo
Jim Brock, Jr. - bass
"Woody Paul" Chrisman & Tex Logan- fiddles
Gene Wooten - dobro
Announced by Don Stover
This was just a few months after Stoney passed away.
http://frobbi.org/audio/WilmaLee_wit...erkshire77.mp3

Ralph Stanley & the Clinch Mtn. Boys at Berkshire Mtns. Festival 1977
Renfro Profit - lead guitar
Keith Whitley - guitar
Curly Ray Cline - fiddle
Jack Cooke - bass
http://frobbi.org/audio/Berkshire77-RalphStanley.mp3

Tony Trischka & Bela Fleck at Winterhawk 1992...
http://frobbi.org/audio/Trishka&Flec...Jul18_1992.mp3

As always, it's also available on my Picking page at http://frobbi.org/picking.html

Enjoy!
Fred

----------


## robbif

Looks like I'm playing catch-up today.

Since my last post here, there have been a lot of updates to my Picking Page.

Please take another look and help yourself!

----------


## robbif

Rockin' Acoustic Circus - You Ain't Goin' Nowhere - Grey Fox 2011 Masters Stage

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Rockin' Acoustic Circus - You Ain't Goin' Nowhere - Grey Fox 2011 Masters Stage


Nice, love cellos.

----------


## robbif

Spinney Brothers - I'm Going Back to Old Kentucky - Grey Fox 2011 Masters Stage

----------


## robbif

Here's a videotape I just discovered...

Noam Pikelny & Chris Thile at Grey Fox 2007

----------


## Grommet

Some great links there Robb. Thanks for posting. And yes Mike, that is one lucky cello!

Scott

----------


## robbif

Eddie Shelton-banjo, Bill Pogue-mandolin, Travis Stewart-guitar.

I'm thrilled to announce that I've made the complete record album available at http://frobbi.org/cutups-record.html

I couldn't have done it without the help of Travis' son Dennis who provided me the audio; and Eddie Shelton's daughter Linda Shelton Brown who provided the album cover image.

By the way, don't forget Dennis had already provided me with the video of the Cut-Ups' TV commercials: http://frobbi.org/cutups.html

----------


## robbif

I'm proud to announce I've now been able to start another series of bluegrass recordings,
thanks to another well-known picker.

This time it's the "Doc Hamilton Collection". http://frobbi.org/hamiltoncollection.html
It starts out with Doc's blockbuster recordings of Flatt & Scruggs in Houston, 1966 and 1967.
The 1967 set has two songs by guests Doc & Merle Watson.

These recordings are obviously even more appropriate with our recent loss of Earl and Doc.

As always, the link is also available on my Picking Page at http://frobbi.org/picking.html
in the From My Friends section.

There will be more to come.

My sincere thanks to Doc for taking the time to allow us to share his treasures with all of you in the
bluegrass community.

----------


## jamann

Thanks, I have your site bookmarked. Some really great recordings there. I visit often. 
Much appreciated!

----------


## robbif

Doc Hamilton has come up with two more gems:
Flatt & Scruggs WSAZ 1959
Flatt & Scruggs WSM 1963

They're at http://frobbi.org/hamiltoncollection.html

----------


## mandolirius

> Doc Hamilton has come up with two more gems:
> Flatt & Scruggs WSAZ 1959
> Flatt & Scruggs WSM 1963
> 
> They're at http://frobbi.org/hamiltoncollection.html


Nice! I listened to a bit of the '67 shows. Looking forward to hearing the '59 one. I recently discovered your BluegrassPickin' page and was wondering about a link to a listing of band personel. For instance, a dobro player friend is interested in Gene Wooten. If I hadn't noticed the post in this thread, I wouldn't have known he was in the band.

----------


## robbif

Even more in the Doc Hamilton Collection!

Bean Blossom 1968 - Stone Mtn Boys, Bill Monroe, Red Allen, Mac Wiseman, Hedrick Bros.
                                  (sorry for the poor quality on this one)
Stanley Brothers, Antioch
JD Crowe, New York City

http://frobbi.org/hamiltoncollection.html

----------


## robbif

First of all you're welcome to download any of my recordings.
Recently I've gotten several queries of how to go about it.
So I've added some brief instructions: http://frobbi.org/downloading.html
There's also a link to the instructions on my Picking Page: http://frobbi.org/picking.html

----------


## robbif

I just received an unexpected treat from an old friend in Clemson.
Bob King sent me his 1986 recording of Doc Watson at the Paramount Theatre
in Peekskill, NY. It's in stunning quality, directly from the sound board...
once some adjustments were made.

Part 1 http://frobbi.org/audio/king/docwats...ny-1986-1a.mp3
Part 2 http://frobbi.org/audio/king/docwats...ny-1986-1b.mp3
Part 3 http://frobbi.org/audio/king/docwats...-ny-1986-2.mp3

It's also in the "From My Friends" section on my Picking Page http://frobbi.org/picking.html

My big, big thanks to Bob for this wonderful surprise!

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## robbif

I've just had the pleasure of adding the Ken Hydinger Collection to my recordings.

http://frobbi.org/hydingercollection.html

Ken's given us a Jimmy Martin set from Bill Monroe's 1996 Bean Blossom,
only 2 days before Monroe's death. Read Ken's account on the web page.

As always, Ken's collection is also on my Picking Page
http://frobbi.org/picking.html in the From My Friends section.

Thanks, Ken, and enjoy, everyone!

Fred

----------


## robbif

I just added 4 new gems to the Doc Hamilton Collection.

There's a jam at Bobby Shipley's house in Houston, just before the 1967 Flatt & Scruggs concert.
Pickers are Doc Watson, Paul Warren, Josh Graves, Larry Rice, and Doc Hamilton.

Also there are two tracks of Ralph Rinzler presenting the "Bluegrass Story".
Currently we don't know the date or origin of the recording.

Finally, there's a long set of Jimmy Martin, again with unknown date and origin.

Hopefully we'll find an answer or two. Meanwhile, enjoy!

http://frobbi.org/hamiltoncollection.html

And thanks again, Doc!!

----------


## robbif

Another recording from Doc Hamilton...The hits just keep on coming!

Doc just gave me his recording of Larry Sparks at Bean Blossom 1977...
Tom Boyd-banjo, dobro; Mike Carter-bass; Doc Hamilton-fiddle

Check it out: http://frobbi.org/hamiltoncollection.html

----------


## robbif

Another Blockbuster from Doc Hamilton: A jam session with Clarence White, Tony Rice, Bobby Slone, & Larry Rice!

http://frobbi.org/hamiltoncollection.html

Correction: The Ralph Rinzler Bluegrass Story that was on the Doc Hamilton Collection page is actually from
June 20, 1977 Bean Blossom in the Ken Landreth Collection at http://frobbi.org/audio/landreth/Bea...971/index.html
Thank to Ken for keeping me honest!

----------


## Marty Henrickson

> Another Blockbuster from Doc Hamilton: A jam session with Clarence White, Tony Rice, Bobby Slone, & Larry Rice!


Holy cow!  I will be checking this out.  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## robbif

I have added the "Stoney Creek" CD tracks to my Al Osteen tribute page.

http://frobbi.org/alosteen.html

Another CD "Pickin' at Pickens" is also available.

Both CDs are available for purchase with all proceeds going to Al's family.

To get copies, contact Ed Hall at basiledh@gmail.com or go to Horizon Records in Greenville, SC.

If you just enjoy listening on the web, please make a donation to the family with a check to Al's widow:

_Becky Osteen 
790 N. Glassy Mt. Rd.
Landrum, SC 29356_

--------------------------------------
I've also just added a jam in Houston ca. 1967 from Doc Hamilton. 

It includes Larry Rice, Tony Rice, Bill Clemmons, Floyd Jasper, & Doc Hamilton.

http://frobbi.org/audio/hamilton/larrytonyrice.html

----------

Mike Steadfast-Ward

----------


## robbif

Clarification on Al Osteen's recordings...

Through a misunderstanding on my part, I did not get clearance from Al's widow to accept donations directly.

I have reflected the change on the web page for now.

I'll give you and update as soon as possible.

My apologies for any confusion and inconvenience.

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

Thankfully, Al Osteen's widow Rebecca has confirmed that, "donations are always welcomed."

So I'm adding her address back on the web page http://frobbi.org/alosteen.html

Rebecca Osteen
790 N. Glassy Mt. Rd.
Landrum, SC 29356

----------


## robbif

Another historic recording from Doc Hamilton...
34 songs from Bill Monroe and the Bluegrass Boys at Bean Blossom 1957...

http://frobbi.org/audio/hamilton/BeanBlossom57.html

----------


## robbif

Big thanks to Matteo over on BanjoHangout for correcting the dates and performer information on what we'd called Bill Monroe and the Bluegrass Boys Bean Blossom 1957, which turns out to be from 1954 and 1958.

The new web page is http://frobbi.org/audio/hamilton/Monroe54-58.html

Hopefully everything is corrected now.

In all my years on the internet, I still get a kick out of the worldwide interaction.
I get a recording sent to me from Texas to here in New York, and get feedback from Italy. 
What great technology and what a great bluegrass community!

----------


## robbif

More from Doc Hamilton... Flatt & Scruggs at the Ash Grove in 1962...

http://frobbi.org/audio/hamilton/FS62.html

----------


## robbif

I've posted several Grey Fox 2012 videos recently.

The best way to keep track is to subscribe to the Grey Fox YouTube channel...

http://www.youtube.com/user/greyfoxbluegrass#g/u

----------


## robbif

Here's a silly fun video I took at Grey Fox early in the week.
I was wearing a Contour "headcam" while my Thirsty Lizards buddies were setting up camp.
This was edited by my Grey Fox Media Crew boss, Steve Ide...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqe_Dn2nmDk

----------


## robbif

From Doc Hamilton: Monroe on the Opry

----------


## robbif

I've added a new "category" of videos, now that I've volunteered at Grey Fox's sister event,
the Rhythm & Roots Festival, held every Labor Day weekend in Rhode Island.

I hope to be posting a new video about once a week. To see what's available and get updates, you can subscribe to my
Rhythm & Roots Playlist.

To get a feel for the festival, check out my "Experience" video.

----------


## robbif

Last weekend Lonesome River Band  gave a fantastic concert, presented by my Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association.
Sammy Shelor was so gracious to allow me to record the entire concert and post it on the HVBA's YouTube channel!

Set 1 is ready, with Set 2 hopefully in a few days. You can find them here...

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=hvbavideo

----------


## robbif

Also, recently at the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's Membership Day, good friends and very talented musicians Too Blue gave us an outdoor concert.

Here's one of their sets: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nL14Utq3WI

----------


## robbif

Here's my video Holiday Greeting...

Christmas Time's A Comin' from Tex Logan's 85th Birthday Celebration


See the entire celebration HERE.

----------


## robbif

Recently, the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association presented the Lonesome River Band.

The show was fantastic, to say the least. But on top of that, Sammy Shelor graciously allowed me to record and post the entire show!

Here it is for your enjoyment...

Set 1

Set 2

Note, as Sammy mentions during the show, Brandon Rickman had another schedule commitment for the weekend and Ashby Frank sat in for him.

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

Ken Landreth surprised me this evening with a whole new bunch of wonderful music; and I posted it as soon as I could.

Have a listen to Christmas on the Radio 1958

All the best!
Fred

----------


## robbif

Just thought I'd summarize my YouTube playlists in case you're interested...

Grey Fox

Rhythm & Roots

Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association

HVBA's Evolution of Bluegrass Class Series for Marist College

Tex Logan's 85th Birthday Celebration

----------


## robbif

New: I'm happy to announce *The James Stiltner Collection*

To launch his collection, James just provided me with Charlie Moore & the Dixie Partners at Renfro Valley 1972,
recorded by Ken Fish.

Listen to it *HERE*.

Thanks to both James and Ken.

----------


## robbif

Thanks to Bear Acker and longtime friend banjoist Jerry Oland for providing me the cassette and allowing me to add it to my collection.

Bear Acker and Billings Gap - "Dark Highway"

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Let me tell you that my hat´s off to you for your effort of preserving music. The Tex Logan birthday video for example is wonderfull.

----------


## robbif

> Let me tell you that my hat´s off to you for your effort of preserving music. The Tex Logan birthday video for example is wonderfull.


Olaf, your comment is exactly what makes the effort worthwhile. I'm always so happy to be able to share what I have with the folks that understand and appreciate our music.
Fred

----------


## robbif

I'm thrilled to announce my biggest friend's collection yet, the Ivor Trueman Collection.

Just a couple of weeks ago, Ivor contacted me from England offering a DVD of MP3s he'd 
downloaded from a website where they no longer exist. 

On Christmas Eve the DVD arrived at the post office and I went to work assembling over 
800 individual song MP3s (!) and building 50 web pages. I haven't even had time to listen
to many of the songs.

I'm still in the process of cleaning up everything and have had help from Ivor and a handful
of other friends. I had wanted to wait a few more days to announce, but when I realized there are 
some tracks with Mike Auldridge (see links below), I thought I'd do it now in Mike's tribute.

Here's some idea of the content of this collection...

- Dates ranging from 1954 to 1976

- Artists include...
Bill Monroe, Flatt & Scruggs, Jimmy Martin, the Osborne Brothers, Don Reno, 
Red Smiley, Clyde Moody, Mac Wiseman, the Stanley Brothers, Buzz Busby, 
Red Allen, Bill Emerson, the Country Gentlemen, Norman Blake, Tut Taylor, 
Roy Acuff, Al Wood, the Bluegrass Alliance, the Bluegrass Buddies, 
Blackwell/Collins, Bluegrass 45, JD Crowe, the Lewis Family,
Del McCoury, Roy McMillan, New Deal String Band, Shenandoah Valley Cut-Ups, 
Virginia Cut-Ups, Frank Wakefield, Cliff Waldron, Wilson Brothers

- Venues such as... 
New River Ranch, Old Time Picking Parlor, Brown County Jamboree,
Fincastle 1965, Camp Springs 1971 (over 25 artists!) 

Here's the collection... *http://frobbi.org/truemancollection.html*

---------------

Mike Auldridge Tribute

Here are two sets of Mike with Cliff Waldron...

http://frobbi.org/audio/ivor/Camp_Sp...sog/index.html
http://frobbi.org/audio/ivor/Camp_Sp...og2/index.html

Now that I've added a Google Custom Search (which is still not complete),
from my Ken Landreth Collection, I just found a whole bunch of sets with Mike...

http://frobbi.org/audio/landreth/Rei...Waldron01.html
http://frobbi.org/audio/landreth/Ber...9PART2DNR.html
http://frobbi.org/audio/landreth/Ber...Waldron03.html
http://frobbi.org/audio/landreth/Ber...Waldron01.html
http://frobbi.org/audio/landreth/Ber...Waldron02.html
http://frobbi.org/audio/landreth/Bea...82Waldron.html
http://frobbi.org/audio/landreth/Bea...81Waldron.html
http://frobbi.org/audio/landreth/Bea...83Waldron.html

-------------------

My sincere thanks to Ivor for taking the time to gather these historic recordings and
make them available to me so we can share them with all of you.

Happy New Year!
Fred

----------


## mandolirius

Another fantastic collection! Thanks for this site, it's turning into one of the best bluegrass resources on the net. Anyone who's a bg fan and hasn't checked this site out is really missing out. I just listened to Monroe and Norman Blake doing a few songs as a duo and sitting in with The Country Gentlemen. Amazing!

----------


## robbif

There's a new addition to my James Stiltner Collection...

Jimmy Martin, Brewgrass Festival, Asheville, NC, October 30, 2004, apparently his last concert ever.

James is a member of The Johnny Jackson Band. http://frobbi.org/audio/jamess/JohnnyJackson06.html 
You can find him on...
Banjo Hangout
YouTube

----------


## robbif

I now have a free "Google Custom Search" for my recordings. It still has growing pains but seems to be working pretty well.
There are still some things I have to do to make it complete.

Please give it a try. Search for festival names, people names, band names, etc.
Short text seems to work better, e.g. Crowe, Monroe, Berkshire.

I'd appreciate any feedback.

As noted, since the search is free, Google throws an ad into the results; but it's not bad, and an obvious different color.

http://frobbi.org/pickingsearch.html

There's also a link to it on my main Picking Page: http://frobbi.org/picking.html

Fred

----------


## robbif

I just posted Part 4 of my Jesse McReynolds videos from Grey Fox 2012.

Here he is playing Okeechobee Wind.

----------


## robbif

Thanks to James Stiltner, I've just added J.E. Mainer, Ed May's Home Studio, Kelsa, VA, 1958

----------


## robbif

Another great one here.

Doc Hamilton has just given me a super-classic recording of his, and I've added it to my Doc Hamilton Collection.

It's JD Crowe & the New South at the Holiday Inn, Lexington, KY in 1975.

JD - banjo, Tony Rice - guitar, Ricky Skaggs - mandolin, Jerry Douglas - dobro, Bobby Slone - bass

----------

Jim Taylor

----------


## robbif

Folks,

After being inspired my Doc Hamilton's classic 1975 Holiday Inn recording I recently posted, Ken Landreth contributed one that slightly predates Doc's.

This one is from 1974, just after Ricky Skaggs joined. Read Ken's story and listen here: http://frobbi.org/audio/landreth/JDCrowe74.html

I have been so blessed to have these great guys take their time to search through their archives, digitize their recordings, and honor me as the one to share them with all of you!

Fred

----------


## robbif

Folks,

I have just added a lot more recordings to the Ivor Trueman Collection.

http://frobbi.org/truemancollection.html

Ivor has sent me 3 DVDs full. This addition is only from one of them! I hope to work on the other two soon.

I have this on the web page:

Note/Disclaimer: These recordings were collected from websites or blogs, 
some of which no longer exist or have links that no longer work. There are some 
that have little or no information, including song titles and possible mis-spellings. 
There are so many files that I will do my best to update and correct as time permits. 
If you have any feedback, please let me know. 
Thanks for your patience!  

Fred

----------

Phil Goodson

----------


## robbif

I've added another classic recording to the Ken Landreth Collection...

JD Crowe & the New South, Red Slipper Lounge, Holiday Inn North, Lexington, KY, November 11, 1974 

Ken says: Ricky did not have a mandolin when he moved to Lexington and is playing Frank Godbey's Gibson F2 
on this recording. The band had been using pickups on their instruments for a couple of years to overcome 
bar noise and is still using pickups on this recording.

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

I have a new sub-collection added to the Ivor Trueman Collection.

Bean Blossom 1972 with about 300 individual songs... http://frobbi.org/audio/ivor/BeanBlossom1972.html

As before, these recordings were collected from other sites, some of which
no longer exist or the links no longer work.

I'm attempting to put them all together in one place that's also searchable.
Note that new items like this won't be searchable until Google "crawls" the
new web pages at some unpredictable time in the near future.

Since I mechanically copied the song and artist information from all that was
collected, there may be some errors (and maybe more introduced by me). So I'd
appreciate any feedback and will try to update the pages as time permits.

Enjoy!
Fred

----------

mandolirius

----------


## robbif

P.S. In my latest addition, check out the Mandolin Workshop. (Scroll down past the Fiddle Workshop.)

----------


## robbif

Just a quick mention that the Search My Recordings feature seems to be working very well now, including all the recent additions.

Please check it out.

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

Take a listen to the March 5 additions to my Ivor Trueman Collection. 

You'll find...

Greenbriar Boys, Nathan's Restaurant, Oceanside, NY, 1962
J.D. Crowe & The New South, Partners II, Centerville, VA, 1975
J.D. Crowe & The New South, Kosei Nenkin Sho Hall, Tokyo, Japan, 1979
Kentucky Colonels, The Cabale, Berkeley, CA, 1964

Don't forget my new search feature.  
Note the most recent additions will not be found until Google "crawls" 
the new web pages in the next few days.

Enjoy,
Fred

----------


## mandolirius

More Keith Whitely. Always a good thing!

----------


## robbif

> More Keith Whitely. Always a good thing!


Check out my Search Feature for "keith whitley" (note spelling of last name) for more.

----------


## robbif

VIDEO: Jesse McReynolds and _El Cumbanchero_ at Grey Fox 2012

I figured he'd still be "pretty good", but when he tore into this one, I turned away from the camcorder, fist pumped, and had tears in my eyes!

He's still got it!

I've posted these before, but here's a review of the other videos from that workshop:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxJ7u3YGr8Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaX7S7-XE80
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZlsNWmbLQU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFJty_ELTuM

----------


## robbif

Ivor Trueman has acquired some of Chris Wing's tape collection. Ivor says Chris used to play mandolin with Tom Travis.

Today's installment is of the Johnson Mtn Boys on the BBC..

http://frobbi.org/audio/ivor/Johnson...987/index.html

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

robbif... you da man!!!

I love your recordings! (reminds me of when I was out picking regularely)

----------


## robbif

This morning Ivor Trueman gave me a whole lot more of the Johnson Mtn Boys.
This time it's from the Edale Festival in the UK, including one gospel set from 
their first appearance in 1987 and 4 sets from their 1994 return.

The MC explains that they normally invite a band only once; but the voting brought
the JMB back a second time.

Click here

----------


## greg_tsam

Thank you, Sir.  Great Job!

----------


## robbif

I'm very happy to be able to make available a Dillards show from the BBC.
It was recorded by the BBC in 1989 and broadcast in 1990.
Chris Wing recorded it off the radio; Ivor Trueman digitized the tapes
and provided me the MP3s.

My thanks go to all I worked with on this project: Ivor, Mitch Jayne's widow Diana,
Doug Dillard's widow Vikki, and the Dillards' producer Lynne, the latter who
graciously gave me permission to share this historic recording with you.

Band members: Mitch Jayne, Dean Webb, Rodney & Doug Dillard, Steve Cooley

Click Here to Listen

----------


## robbif

Regrettably I'm shutting down my audio recordings* for now.

All my videos are still available since they're on YouTube.

I've tried to make most of that clear on my updated recordings page: http://frobbi.org/picking.html

* There's one available audio exception: the recent Dillards 1990 BBC recording that's on SoundCloud, 
due to a play-only requirement by the publisher. It would be nice to put all of my recordings on SoundCloud 
or some similar service, but it would take literally months to redo my scores of web pages. Plus it would 
cost approx another $140/year whereas I'm only paying $60/year for the current website.

You will see a prompt asking for a password. That's the quickest way I could lock it all out.

I just found out my upload/download quota has apparently been exceeded. I guess it's because of all the 
latest wonderful additions that have been so popular.

But I've just been charged over $1,200 by my website provider for last month!

I did not know I'd exceeded the quota or what that quota was; I do now.

I wasn't able to get through to any of the providers phone numbers, even during their business hours.

I don't know what the solution will, if anything, be. I fear I will not be able to recover the monetary loss.

I'll try to argue with the web provider on Monday. They now offer cheap packages with unlimited data transfer.
Maybe I'll find another provider. Lots of questions and options right now.

I'm so very disappointed in not being able to share everything with you, for now.

I will keep you informed.

----------


## mandolirius

I don't know how anyone else feels but I'm truly saddened by this. There was some fantastic stuff on that site. Recordings of many of the greats of the early years of bluegrass, things like Monroe with band members he didn't record much (or at all). I really hope there's some way this can be resolved and this material can be made available again. Our local bluegrass club was planning on having a column in our newsletter that chronicled this site. I'd certainly be willing to pay something if the only answer is to make it a pay site.

----------


## robbif

> I don't know how anyone else feels but I'm truly saddened by this. There was some fantastic stuff on that site. Recordings of many of the greats of the early years of bluegrass, things like Monroe with band members he didn't record much (or at all). I really hope there's some way this can be resolved and this material can be made available again. Our local bluegrass club was planning on having a column in our newsletter that chronicled this site. I'd certainly be willing to pay something if the only answer is to make it a pay site.


Thank you so much for the kind words and offer. I hope it doesn't come to that.
If by "paid site" you mean people would have to pay to listen, I'm afraid that would defeat the whole purpose.
And I would rather not get into that sort of "management."

I see the provider now has web packages, equivalent in cost to mine, that have unlimited webspace and "traffic" (data transfer). I'll talk to them on Monday and plead (demand?) my case.

I will certainly keep you posted!

Thanks again!

Fred

----------


## mandolirius

> Thank you so much for the kind words and offer. I hope it doesn't come to that.
> If by "paid site" you mean people would have to pay to listen, I'm afraid that would defeat the whole purpose.
> And I would rather not get into that sort of "management."
> 
> I see the provider now has web packages, equivalent in cost to mine, that have unlimited webspace and "traffic" (data transfer). I'll talk to them on Monday and plead (demand?) my case.
> 
> I will certainly keep you posted!
> 
> Thanks again!
> ...


Good luck Fred. I honestly think your site is the best resource on the web for traditional bluegrass.

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## Mike Bunting

I second that.

----------


## robbif

I talked with Billing today and she said there was nothing much she could do.

She also noted that the next invoice being put together has another $300 on it!
I see that's because the last invoice went through 7/10 and I didn't shut down 
until 8/9 when I saw that invoice. So now I'm up to (or "out") $1,500+ !!!

She recommended I contact Complaints by email, so I'm carefully composing that right now
and expect to send it later today.

I'd hate to do it, but I've had recommendations to use Paypal or Kickstarter, but I don't 
know the tax implications of that approach. Any other suggestions are welcome.

If I switch to their "Unlimited" account (unlimited space and monthly traffic), it'll cost 
$48/year with a 36-month commitment, less than the $60/year I'm paying now. 

More as this saga continues.

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

Amidst all my website woes, one silver lining I'm thrilled to announce...

After working with the two artists, I have now released a 2-song sampler
of our Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's intimate concert with Jim and Rob.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MULEX...B3BAD4&index=1

It will also be announced by the HVBA in a few days.

I hope you enjoy it as much as we did!

Fred

----------


## robbif

Hi Everyone,

I talked to my trusted accountant of many years this morning. He strongly advised me that I 
should not accept any money via any method. There are just too may potential snags. At this 
juncture, after this painful reality check, as much as it hurts, I believe him.

I just received a response from the Complaints Dept. They offered to refund my latest bill of
$307. I again asked them to refund the previous bill of $1,236, but they would not budge. I 
accepted the offer. 

I just switched to the package with unlimited space and upload/download traffic. I thought it
was $48/year, but that was for first-timers. I'll pay $84/year. I should be back online 
tomorrow (Thur). For now it's the cheapest, simplest, easiest, and most reliable way to get 
back online soon, since I have so many web pages that might have to be changed if I used any 
other approach. Once the dust settles, I may use other additional methods recommended by my 
(better-than-me) tech buddies.

Meanwhile, I'm getting ready to volunteer with my usual videographer act at the Rhythm & Roots 
Festival in Rhode Island over Labor Day Weekend.

My continued thanks for all your encouraging comments, ideas, and offers. One good thing has
come out of this mess: I'm so gratified at how much my efforts are appreciated. I've always
said that's exactly what makes it worthwhile.

Will keep you posted.

Fred

----------


## robbif

Back in Business!

http://frobbi.org/picking.html

Thanks everyone!

Fred

----------


## mandolirius

Great news. I really admire the effort, perseverance you put out and the expense you go to make this site available. Honestly, with only your site and The Old Weird America I could exist happily on the internet for a long time. So from me and everyone else who won't take the time to say it "THANK-YOU VERY MUCH!!!".

----------


## robbif

> Great news. I really admire the effort, perseverance you put out and the expense you go to make this site available. Honestly, with only your site and The Old Weird America I could exist happily on the internet for a long time. So from me and everyone else who won't take the time to say it "THANK-YOU VERY MUCH!!!".


I'll say it again: Thank you...and comments like yours are what makes my efforts worthwhile!

----------


## robbif

*Reminder: Take a Fresh Look at My Recordings*

I just took a look and found I have over 2,300 MP3s!

Many are single songs, but a good number are multi-song and complete sets.

So, now that I have unlimited download, please take a fresh look and some
time to go through the selections, especially the Collections. For example,
the Landreth Collection has 115 MP3s and the Ivor Trueman Collection has 1,900!

Start at http://frobbi.org/picking.html

And search for your favorite artist, song or instrument at http://frobbi.org/pickingsearch.html
The latter feature works pretty well, but I'll be making it better.

I welcome you to download and provide directions how to do it..

So please dive in and enjoy yourself.

Fred

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Another gem recorded from the BBC by Chris Wing and digitized by Ivor Trueman...

http://frobbi.org/audio/ivor/Stanley-1994/index.html

Ivor says...

I guess this'd be significant as it's presumably either one of the last gigs where Ralph played all the banjo or one of the first with Steve Sparkman? It's mentioned that Ralph was in a wheelchair - but there's no mention of Steve Sparkman.

----------


## robbif

I'm proud to have contributed to this video production that was shown at the IBMA this week.

Thanks to all my fellow media volunteers who contributed, especially good friend and 
Grey Fox Media Crew Chief Steve Ide for putting it all together!

----------

DataNick

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Fred, 
I was saddened by your internet hosting troubles. If there´s anything I could do to lessen loss, pm me.

I think that you are one of some people (Gary Hedrick is another) who keeps the spirit of music alive by publishing the most interesting performances that may not classified mainstream.

I very much liked the Grey Fox video. Is the Ide man the Ide from the "Bluegrass, Country Soul" movie about Camp Springs in 1972? Id so, he´s still got it. He does a good job.

----------


## robbif

Olaf,

Thanks so much for your comments.
I've been advised by my accountant that I should not accept any help because there are too many "snags".
So regretfully I guess I have to take it on myself.

I'm pretty sue Steve is not the Ide ffrom "Bluegrass, Country Soul", one of the best "docs" ever made!

Best,
Fred

----------


## robbif

I'm thrilled to share with you a recording from longtime friend Robert Pool. Robert (bass) and
another longtime friend, Tim Duran (mandolin) [both with the *Arm Bros.* when I met them in the early 1970s],
along with Tommy Boyd (banjo), were onstage with Larry Sparks at the Delaware PA, Festival in 1976.
According to Robert, the recording, by Jim Baldwin (now deceased), has never been heard until now.

*Listen to Larry Sparks 1976* -

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Another treasure has arrived, thanks to Ivor Trueman...
Videos of three complete sets from Ralph Stanley's visit to the
UK's Edale Festival in 1991, Ralph's first appearance in the UK since
the Stanley Brothers played in London 1966. There are also some photos
by Barry Lane and Chris Wing.

It's all here: http://frobbi.org/audio/ivor/Stanley-1991/index.html

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Another treat from Ivor Trueman...Alison Krauss & Union Station in the UK 1992...

http://frobbi.org/audio/ivor/Krauss-1992/index.html

----------


## Mike Bunting

Man, the hits just keep a'coming. Thanks, this page is the source of at least half my listening time!

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

Here's hoping you had a wonderful Thanksgiving and/or Chanukah and the tryptophan has begun to dissipate.

I'm honored and thrilled (again!) to announce a new phase in my good fortune of sharing history with you...
The Doc Hamilton Photo Collection!

http://frobbi.org/slides/hamilton/index.html

My thanks to Doc for his offer allowing me to share these with you.
He tells me more will be coming next week; so stay tuned!

All the best!
Fred

----------


## robbif

Today Doc added Benny Thomasson and the Goins Brothers photos.

http://frobbi.org/slides/hamilton/index.html

----------


## Josh Levine

This is just an amazing contribution for live music lovers. Thank you so much.

----------


## robbif

Doc just keeps the photos coming!

Today's offering: Jim & Jesse and Lester Flatt & the Nashville Grass

http://frobbi.org/slides/hamilton/index.html

----------


## robbif

Doc has "dumped" so many more albums on me since the last announcement I can't remember which ones.
So please help yourself (again) and take a look...

http://frobbi.org/slides/hamilton/index.html

----------


## robbif

I've "discovered" a few more old cassettes.

For this first one, I'm turning the tables on Doc Hamilton, who's been providing all those
wonderful photos http://frobbi.org/slides/hamilton/index.html

This time, Doc's in one of my recordings and my photos!

*Buck White & The Down Home Folks, Berkshire 1978​*

http://frobbi.org/audio/buckwhiteberkshire78.html

----------


## DataNick

Thanks so much again Fred!

----------


## robbif

Thanks to Robert Pool, former bass player of the Arm Bros, friends of mine from the 1970s in Poughkeepsie,
I have some more photos from that era.

The entire project, with recordings, photos and member list is at http://frobbi.org/audio/armbros/index.html

The new collection is at http://frobbi.org/audio/armbros/morephotos/index.html

----------


## robbif

Time for my holiday greeting...

----------


## robbif

In my recent "discoveries" are the two sets by California from Winterhawk 1992.

My only regret is that there was a lot of talking around my mics.
I wish I'd had one of those tall poles to isolate the mics from the "riff-raff".
I still wanted to share the music with you.

http://frobbi.org/audio/californiawinterhawk.html

----------


## robbif

P.S. 1992 Winterhawk was the same year as a fiddle workshop by Byron Berline and Vassar Clements...

http://frobbi.org/audio/byronvassarworkshop.html

----------


## robbif

One more "discovery" cassette....for now.

John Hartford, Culpeper 1973

http://frobbi.org/audio/hartfordculpeper73.html

----------


## robbif

Here's another surprise jam I happened on last summer.
That's Special Consensus' mandolin player Rick Faris on guitar.

----------


## robbif

Here's the first song of the last performance of the 
Jim Kweskin Jug Band 50th Anniversary Reunion Tour...

----------


## DataNick

Great resources!

Thank You so much!

----------


## robbif

Here's a wonderful intimate treat we at the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association enjoyed...

----------


## robbif

Here are two major treats from the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association...

----------


## robbif

Another great time with the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association.

Note the young mando and guitar player was a member of the 2013 IBMA Bluegrass Youth All-Stars.

----------


## robbif

Some catch up here...

----------


## robbif

I thought I'd bump this thread and remind you to check out all of my recordings.

Then I realized I wanted to give belated credit to the infamous (?) Greg Rich, formerly Supervisor for Gibson Banjos, Custom Shop & Art Division, Engraver for Dobro, for patiently working with me to create the artwork for my web page in 2011.

Please click on the image to see all...

----------


## robbif

James Stiltner generously provided me with 12 songs from his grandfather in the 1970s.

You can check out The Jackson Brothers and Edd Wolford...
http://frobbi.org/audio/jamess/stiltnergrandfather.html

These recordings have been added to my James Stiltner Collection...        
http://frobbi.org/stiltnercollection.html

----------


## DataNick

Dude,

You are so AWESOME to do this!

Gob Bless Fred Robbins!

----------


## robbif

Matt Glaser (fiddle), Joe Walsh (mando), Tim O'Brien (fiddle & mando), Matt Munisteri (guitar)

----------


## robbif

I'm proud to be a member and have recorded lots of great music. 

Read about us...

Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's 20th Anniversary

----------


## Links

Really thankful for the tremendous volume and quality of work that Fred has produced for the music - particularly bluegrass - community.  I am fortunate to have gone to college with Fred and although we did know each other there we had a lot of common friends - mostly bluegrass related.

And best of all we went to the only school in South Carolina to ever win a BCS bowl game - the 2014 Orange Bowl.

Go Tigers!

----------


## robbif

James Stiltner (lead guitar) just gave me another set to add to the Stiltner Collection...

Sammy Adkins and the Sandy Hook Mountain Boys 2013​

Enjoy,
Fred

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Here's a beautiful tribute to Pete Seeger at the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's house concert last Saturday...

----------

Randolph

----------


## robbif

Fun from Rhythm & Roots last Labor Day...

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Nice young group from Berklee College of Music in Boston.

Part of Grey Fox's Emerging Artist Showcase presented by Philadelphia Folk Festival and WFDU

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

More Festival Fun...

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Campsite Jam 4 - "Goodbye Liza Jane" - Grey Fox 2013
Ron Cody & Catherine Bowness (banjo),  
Laura Orshaw & Brian Wicklund (fiddle), 
Alex Rubin (guitar), Wendy Cody (bass)





Carolina Chocolate Drops & Cedric Watson - Rhythm & Roots 2013
"McGee's One-Step", "Was You Ever in Quebec"

----------


## sgrexa

Fred,

I have been here a long time, and somehow I have never stumbled on to this treasure trove of all things bluegrass that you have so graciously shared.  I haven't even scratched the surface yet, but I have bookmarked your site and will be digging through this material for some time to come.  I thank you very, very much!  

Sean
Looking at the very cool Doc Hamilton photos from Dripping Springs TX in 1971 and listening to Joe Walsh recorded only just last Dec.  Great, great stuff!

----------


## robbif

Sean,

Your comments and enjoyment of what I've posted are exactly what makes my efforts worth it.

All the best,
Fred

----------

sgrexa

----------


## robbif

Here's the first set of a wonderfully intimate house concert with a great band from the Berklee College of Music in Boston, graciously hosted by Lyn Rosen in Rhinebeck, NY., and presented by the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association. 




Lonely Heartstring Band's Facebook Page

----------


## robbif

Here's another tune from last year's Grey Fox, where James King calls it a first-time "Gibson Brothers/James King Sandwich"!

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

I wanted you to know I recently received a courteous request from a
representative of Doc Watson's estate to, "cease and desist from
offering downloads of Doc's musical performance."

Therefore I have taken down all such downloads, at least until
I'd hoped any possible negotiations could be made, including
possible listen-only/no-download via something like SoundCloud.

But after my request, the representative asked me to keep the
recordings offline.

With regret, I do understand the request and have complied.
I respect the music of my hero and inspiration.

There may still be text, photos, etc. visible, especially via my search feature,
but no recordings should be available. I will complete any more cleanup
as time permits.

My apologies for all affected by this situation.

Fred

----------


## Mike Steadfast-Ward

There is more than enough to keep me entertained for months thanks, 'your the man'.

----------


## DataNick

This bodes well for us to download all possible music of interest before a chain reaction occurs...I'm at it right now...

----------


## robbif

Two new videos from the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association

A great concert from the HVBA's monthly Showcase Series





The first class of the 6-session series for Marist College

----------


## robbif



----------


## robbif



----------


## robbif

Previous parts...







​(He'll be back again this year!)

----------


## robbif



----------


## robbif

Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association and the Marist Center for Lifetime Study

This week, our next to last class, Eric Rosi-Marshall talks about what he calls "Renaissance: Modern Revival" 
over the last 20 years.

David Gandin discusses the bass and then performs with Jerry Oland on banjo and Eric on guitar.

----------


## robbif

Last Class by the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association & Marist Center for Lifetime Study

Eric Rosi-Marshall briefly reviews the previous 5 classes. Andy Bing gives an overview of the dobro with demonstrations of several styles. Then the finale is a set by all the musicians who presented previously, plus one.

The Band: Joan Harrison (banjo/vocals), Betsy Rome (guitar/vocals), Frank Kara (mandolin/vocals), Andy Bing (dobro/vocals), Ambrose Verdibello (fiddle), David Gandin (bass)

Class Manager: Mike Foley
HVBA Website Manager, Program Director, Media Guru: Lynn Lipton




You can watch all 6 classes at http://hvbluegrass.org/education/963-evolution-of-bluegrass-2014.html

----------


## robbif

I was just given some more photos of my friends, the Arm Bros, which I have added to my Arm Bros web pages.
They came to me today from their drummer, Fred Gumaer, via their banjo player, Jerry Oland, and are from ca. 1973-74.
See the last part of this page for them: http://frobbi.org/audio/armbros/morephotos/index.html

The Arm Bros were a bluegrass and country/western band from Poughkeepsie, NY, in the 1970s.

Listen to their music and see lots more photos at the complete site http://frobbi.org/audio/armbros/

The photos are not mine and only some of the recordings are mine.

----------


## robbif

Allen Brothers

Whoever gave me this CD a while ago, please accept my apologies for not remembering. Please let me know.

Meanwhile, here it is: http://frobbi.org/audio/AllenBros1973/

Thanks to Jerry Oland, Dennis Satterlee, and Greg Allen for help with some song names and the complete band list.

I have one of my own recordings, from Berkshire 1979: http://frobbi.org/audio/allenbros.html

----------


## robbif

Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival posted this on Facebook

Tonight we're sending out get well wishes to James King (hospitalized
since Sunday with gall bladder issues and kidney stones). We wish him a
very speedy recovery. Here he is in a workshop with the Gibson Bros at
Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival's Creekside Stage last year.
Get well soon, James!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmOLp4AD7MI

----------


## robbif

Here's a very cool jam I was lucky to capture.
Ron Cody (banjo), Rushad Eggleston (cello), Mark Mazengarb ? (guitar), Wendy Cody (bass)

----------

Matt Bowe

----------


## Matt Bowe

Bill's teepee is where it's AT.

----------


## robbif

Here's Rushad and Grey Fox's sister festival.
It's the second installment of this fun, crazy and creative duo.
They had only met minutes before this set!

----------


## robbif

I've just added Tom Isenhour's Fincastle 1966 photos to my collection.
Tom's photo of me and Bill Monroe has been on my pages for many years;
but I just rediscovered the rest of his images and made them available,
linking both series together.

Tom's: http://frobbi.org/slides/fincastle/isenhour/index.html
(Note some of Tom's interesting captions.)

Mine: http://frobbi.org/slides/fincastle/index.html

My thanks to Tom for providing me with the original negatives a long time
ago and again this week so I could rescan them with higher quality.

Tom is the brother of my late bluegrass mentor, Bob Isenhour. I met both of
them ca. 1965 while at Clemson University. You can see all of us in the
group photo on the first page of my series.

----------

sgrexa

----------


## sgrexa

Great photos as always, Robbi! If you or Tom have any of those clothes from 1966, the hipsters are paying big bucks these days ;>

Sean

----------


## robbif

The Gibson Brothers gave the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association another one of their usual warm, fun, fantastic, memorable shows to help us celebrate our 20th Anniversary.

----------


## robbif

New: The Tom King Collection

I'm thrilled (again) to be able to share some history with you. This time its
thanks to Tom King, whose bluegrass stars promo for his WBLU radio show,
recorded at Roanoke/Fincastle 1965, has been gracing my Picking Page for several years.

When Tom called me a couple weeks ago saying he and his wife Judy would be up from
Virginia and would like to stop by up here in Yankee Land to take us to dinner, I
accepted.

We had a great time at a nice restaurant overlooking the Hudson River in Poughkeepsie.

He helped dust off my brain by reminding me that in 2009 he sent me his cassettes
copied from some of his original Roanoke/Fincastle 1965 reel tapes. I made CDs for him
and digitized them for myselg. I had to search and search to finally find my
MP3 files, and have now made them available in the new "Tom King Collection" at

http://frobbi.org/tomkingcollection.html

Be sure to read Tom's story about the tapes and where some more of those recordings
are available (a link on the web page is included).

Fred

----------


## robbif

"When it rains, it pours." The hits just keep on comin'!" ETC.

Doc Hamilton must've been inspired with Tom King's latest contributions,
since he just sent me an historic gem to add to The Doc Hamilton Collection...

Flatt & Scruggs' last week of Martha White Shows on WSM!

----------


## robbif

Here's a wonderful local band, performing in the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's 
Showcase Series. 

HVBA President David Angell described them as "intergenerational". 

The band is headed by guitarist/mandolinist Korey Brodsky, one of the 2013 IBMA Youth Allstars, 
and includes fiddler Sofia Chiarandini, who just won the Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival Scholarship 
for Boston's Berklee College of Music's Summer Program with Mark O'Connor. Korey and Sofia are 
bookended by bassist Rick Brodsky and multi-instrumentalist Dick Neal. 

I'm happy to know and present my friends!




                                                 Photo by Joan Harrison

----------


## robbif

The New Kentucky Colonels Revival

What a great time I had last Friday night to see The New Kentucky Colonels Revival!
They were Roland White-mandolin/vocals, Kentaro Hiratsuka-guitar/fiddle/vocals,
Steve Lutke-banjo/vocals, Ron Greenstein-bass and guest Eric Weissberg-banjo.

It was hosted by Youko Yamamato, owner of the Gomen Kudasai Restaurant in New Paltz, NY http://gomenkudasainy.com/

It was also a very pleasant surprise to see Bill Keith and Eric Weissberg.

I wasn't planning to shoot any video, but when I tried to take a snapshot of the band, my little point-and-shoot's battery died.

So I pulled out my even smaller GoPro.

Here are the photos: http://frobbi.org/slides/newkycolsrevival/

Here are the videos. (Sorry for the quality and no closeups - the GoPro can't zoom.)

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Here's another treasure from my UK friend, Ivor Trueman.

Jim & Jesse & the Virginia Boys, Oak Leaf Park, Luray, VA, July 4, 1961

http://frobbi.org/audio/ivor/Jim&Jes...961/index.html

I believe it's the only recording of Jim and Jesse I have with the great Allen Shelton on banjo.

By the way, you must check out the complete Ivor Trueman Collection.
It contains over 2,000 MP3s!!!!!

http://frobbi.org/truemancollection.html

Enjoy!
Fred

----------


## robbif

Flatt & Scruggs, Kyoto, Japan, 1968

If I were more organized I'd have realized Ivor Trueman had given me this set a long time ago!

But here it is now: http://frobbi.org/audio/ivor/Flatt-S...968/index.html

----------


## robbif

Here's my 1st 2014 Grey Fox video. I wanted to publish at least one before heading to Rhythm & Roots next week.

Here's a trifecta from Grey Fox's Host Band:






"I've Lived a Lot in My Time", "The Girl Behind the Bar", "Shenandoah Breakdown"



They'll also be performing for the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association in Poughkeepsie, NY, on October 24...

Click here for more info and tickets.

----------


## robbif

One of my alltime favorite bands kicks off their set...

----------


## robbif

Here's R&R's Host Band kicking things off...

----------


## robbif

Here's a delightful winner...

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

I just talked to longtime friend Byron Berline, and he gave me permission to
post this recording he gave me. Byron's parents were even in the audience!

I'm proud to be able to make this classic recording available! 

Bill Monroe, Byron Berline, Roland White et al - Grand Ole Opry

----------


## robbif

Re: Bill Monroe, Byron Berline, Roland White et al - Grand Ole Opry

From Byron Berline: James Monroe on bass, Vic Jordan I believe was with us on banjo.
Lamar Grier I think left around June or early July. I think this was around
July or Aug of 1967.

----------


## robbif

I've been updating some of my slide shows so they will play on mobile devices.
Most phones and tablets do not support Adobe Flash on which some of the shows were based.

Here are the updated shows sofar...

Louisiana Bluegrass 1969
Country Gentlemen Festival 1972
New Kentucky Colonels Revival 2014

Please be patient as I continue to update as time permits.

Here are all my shows: http://frobbi.org/slideshows.html

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Here are two more updated slide shows...

Martin Guitar Factory Trips 2007  

...and one that is off topic, but I couldn't resist throwing it in... 

Distillery and Brewery in Roscoe, NY (drool!)

----------


## robbif

Here are some young boys with great potential...

----------

Randolph

----------


## robbif

More slide shows converted for phones and tablets...

Austin City Limits 1979 
Union Grove Fiddlers Convention 1968 
Arm Bros Photos from 1970s 
Flatt & Scruggs @ Miami Pop Festival 1968

----------


## robbif

I'm sorry I completely forgot to post this a year ago!

----------


## robbif

I'm still playing catch-up. Here's a classic, again from the Jim Kweskin Jug Band 50th Anniversary Tour
at Rhythm & Roots 2013. Bill, of course, is an original member of the band.

I'm thrilled and honored to have been able to record my friend!

----------

sgrexa

----------


## robbif

Here's another fun number from The Barn at Rocky Top.

My friends The Gather Rounders' guests are the amazing Rushad Eggleston and
super-gifted banjoist Ryan Cavanaugh. 

Enjoy,
Fred





The Gather Rounders http://thegatherrounders.com/
The Barn https://www.facebook.com/BARNATROCKYTOP
Rushad https://www.facebook.com/rushad.eggleston
Ryan Cavanaugh http://www.ryancavanaughbanjo.com/

----------


## robbif

*The Lonely Heartstring Band- Full Length Album KICKSTARTER*

After I donated, I sent this email to my bluegrass list of over 100 fans and artists...

I'm a very biased fan of these guys, having met them at Grey Fox 2013, recorded them that summer as well as in 2014,
then at two local house concerts. They've become one of my alltime favorite bands. On top of their musical gifts, they're
very nice guys!

At the bottom of this email, you can check out my examples of their talents

Meanwhile, I encourage you to check this out and support them as I just did. 

From LHSB banjo player Gabe Hirshfeld

Dear beloved friends, family, fans and quite possibly enemies, we have
been working non-stop since the beginning of the summer. We've seen lots
of things like a ferrel sheep named Bart, a wonderful french bulldog
named Bruce as well as countless cups of coffee with names that we can't
remember (probably something about tigers and driving really fast.)
Anyway, during this time we have been working on lots of new and
original material, and it is now time to record our first full length
and mostly original record. Today we are announcing our kickstarter
campaign to help make this project a reality. We truly appreciate any
support people are willing to give weather it be a contribution, or
simply sharing the page. So to you, our wonderful friends, family, fans
and quite possibly enemies, thank you!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...l-length-album

Here are my examples...

----------


## robbif

http://unrealbluegrass.com/

----------


## robbif

One of my favorite groups from this year...

----------


## robbif

Time again to roll out these great recordings from Ken Landreth..

Christmas on the Radio 1958

All the best for the holidays!

Fred

----------


## robbif

Ryan Cavanaugh on Banjo

I met Ryan a few years ago at Grey Fox and have always enjoyed his artistry.

Fortunately a few weeks ago I had the pleasure to record him at The Barn at Rocky Top in Clinton Corners, NY.
In the audience were three other super pickers: Bill Keith, Eric Weissberg, and Ron Cody.

Here's the first installment...




http://www.ryancavanaughbanjo.com
https://www.facebook.com/rcavanaugh1
https://www.facebook.com/BARNATROCKYTOP

----------


## robbif

Here's a real fun clip of some great young musicians...

----------


## robbif

Last Sunday afternoon's great house concert by the Gibson Brothers, thanks to my Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association.

Here are My Photos.

Stay tuned for some videos.

----------


## robbif

This is not exactly bluegrass, but it's surely banjo...

----------


## robbif

I just got a nice Christmas present.

Only recently I remembered I'd sent my favorite photo of Dr. Ralph Stanley to the Birthplace
of Country Music Museum over a year ago. I just checked in with Associate Curator Rene Rodgers,
who told me it was on display in the instrument gallery area to complement the text and instruments 
on display and sent me a photo. I proudly added it to my Dr. Ralph web page.

http://frobbi.org/slides/DrRalph/index.html

----------


## robbif

Time for another classic, with my best wishes to all, and prayers for Phil Leadbetter...

----------


## robbif

My friend Sab Watanabe, banjo player for Bluegrass 45 and editor of Japan's MoonShiner Magazine,
just used a few more of my photos from Carlton Haney's 1966 Fincastle/Roanoke Festival in the 
January 2015 issue.

Check out the latest entry in his published collection of my photos (at the bottom of the page)..

http://frobbi.org/slides/ms-feb2010/index.html

----------


## robbif

Great way to start off a set!

----------


## robbif

Three goodies from two great pickers

1. James Stiltner has just posted 14 videos of the Bluegrass Album Band from 1991!

They're on his YouTube channel along with lots of other goodies...

https://www.youtube.com/user/Jaymz8604/videos

I've also added that link to the rest of my James Stiltner Collection: http://frobbi.org/stiltnercollection.html

2. Professor/Banjoist Larry Marschall just provided to "new" photos of the Arm Bros, competing in the
    1972 Bean Blossom Band Contest...

http://frobbi.org/audio/armbros/beanblossom1972.html

I've added a link on my Arm Bros home page: http://frobbi.org/audio/armbros/index.html

3. Larry also allowed me to link to his music and photos page: http://public.gettysburg.edu/~marsch...s/lammusic.htm

I've added that link to the "From My Friends" section of my Recordings page: http://frobbi.org/picking.html

Big thanks to James and Larry for giving me more to share with everyone!

Fred

----------

Randolph

----------


## robbif



----------


## robbif

This isn't mine, but I just had to share this super fun tune from super pickers.

Thanks to Patrick McAvinue!

----------

sgrexa

----------


## robbif

The Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association at the Arlington (Poughkeepsie, NY) Street Fair 
3/5 Local Bands

----------


## robbif

The Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association at the Arlington (Poughkeepsie, NY) Street Fair 
2/5 Local Bands

----------


## robbif

While we're waiting for these guys to finish up their recording session
in Maine and get their new CD out, here's their Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association
House Concert (second in 6 months!) that I was finally able to put together.
I hope you enjoy it as much as I did!

----------


## robbif

Here's the first part of yet another memorable concert by one of the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's
favorite bands. This time, it's an intimate house concert by just the two brothers, Eric & Leigh, and 
their longtime bassist Mike Barber.




Stay tuned for part 2.

----------


## robbif

As promised...

----------


## robbif

One night early in the festival I luckily discovered these guys....

----------


## robbif

RIP Bill Yates

Obituary here

Country Gentlemen Festival 1972

----------


## robbif



----------


## robbif

Here's a sweet medley by some talented friends from The Barn at Rocky Top...

----------


## robbif

Last week, I was thrilled to see Sarah Potenza as the first contestant on The Voice.

I'd seen and recorded her at both the 2012 and 2014 Rhythm & Roots Festivals in Rhode Island.

I just put together the video of one of her own songs from 2014, co-written by her husband
(and lead guitar in her band), Ian. It's called "My Turn", and is very appropriate for what she's
doing right now!

Wishing her all the best!

----------


## robbif

I'm very happy to share this video, added to my website, thanks to Tom Isenhour, 
once a member of Wild Country.

Watch it HERE.

----------


## robbif

*Country Gazette Brochure from 1978*

I was rummaging through the basement and found this tattered relic.
Alan Munde and Roland White were happy to have me share it. Alan told me it was designed by Anne Solomon.
Thanks, guys!

Dedicated to the memory of Joe Carr (1951-2014)

See it HERE on my website.

----------


## robbif

Twisted Pine is a young group from the Berklee School of Music.
They're presented as part of Grey Fox's Emerging Artist Showcase.

----------


## robbif

I just "discovered" a handful of slides from the 1976 Berkshire Mountains Bluegrass Festival
and put them together as soon as I could.

I added a couple links to recordings that I've had online for years.

http://frobbi.org/slides/berkshire1976

Enjoy!
Fred

----------


## robbif

Here's another young group from the Berklee College of Music American Roots Program,
here in Grey Fox's 2014 Emerging Artist Showcase...

----------


## robbif

Another enjoyable set on the Heritage Stage...

----------


## robbif

Red Clay Ramblers - Towne Crier Cafe - 1981

Another of my "discovered" cassettes appeared out of nowhere....sortof.

http://frobbi.org/audio/redclayramblers.html

Thanks, as always, to Towne Crier owner and longtime friend Phil Ciganer, for allowing
me to tie into the audio board with permission from the artists.

----------

BradKlein

----------


## BradKlein

I do treasure the early recordings of the Red Clay Ramblers - with 1977's Merchant's Lunch being an all time favorite. I look forward to listening to these recordings. Is the personnel:

Mike Craver 
Tommy Thompson 
Bill Hicks 
Jim Watson - mandolin!
Jack Herrick - trumpet?

----------


## robbif

Brad, 

Glad I'm able to finally share the recording and hope you do enjoy it.

You'll see the personnel listed on the web page link in my post.

Fred

----------

BradKlein

----------


## robbif

I lucked upon this treat by some guys from the Berklee College of Music...

----------


## robbif

*Camp Springs 1971 Photo*

I just found a photo on Facebook by my friend, picker, and bluegrass historian, Tom Isenhour.
With help from Tom, Ken Landreth, Danny Bowers, and my knowledge of Bluegrass 45,
I was able to update the names in the caption.

I just added  the photo to my extraordinary Camp Springs 1971 audio page, all provided by Ivor Trueman...

http://frobbi.org/audio/ivor/Camp_Springs_71

----------


## robbif

And now for some refreshing sounds...

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## robbif

Spinney Brothers Spring Concert for the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association

PHOTOS

EVENT AND SPINNEY BROTHERS INFO

VIDEO: Coming Soon

Sponsor/Patron: Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival

----------


## robbif

I'm mentioning this because I'm proud to say several of my photos are included. 
For now, however, I don't know when or where I'll be able to see it, since it is 
only being shown at festivals, with no commercial distribution yet in place.

_Tennessean_ article: Sam Bush Documentary Premieres at Nashville Film Fest










Website 

Facebook

----------


## robbif

I'm honored to share this with you.




I have so many people to thank.

First and foremost, Tex's daughter Jody, who was a Rock throughout the day, just as she had been
in the difficult times before and after her Dad passed. She welcomed me in as well as allowing me 
to stay over that night.

Peter Livesey was a very friendly face who, shortly after I arrived, took me to the celebration venue 
to check it out, as well as to a deli for some afternoon breakfast.

Jody's twin sons Jamie and Ryan, Kaitlyn Tierney, and Dawn Zimmerman all made me feel very welcome within 
minutes after I walked in the door. We had several enjoyable conversations. 

The musicians and friends, only some of whom I know personally, were all very gracious, patient, and helpful 
throughout the day, as well in the following days helping me to prepare the video, especially Stephanie Ledgin, 
John Carlini, and Bradley Klein.

And of course my thanks to Barry Mitterhoff, who not only hosted the memorial service, played at both events, 
patiently helped me before, during, and after, but has done so much for Tex for so many years.

I hope to have the video of the Celebration music jam available later this week.

----------

BradKlein

----------


## robbif

It's also included on my Tex Logan Tribute Page

----------


## robbif

Still Photos of Tex Logan's Memorial Service

----------


## robbif

Photos of Tex Logan Memorial Jam Session April 30, 2015

----------


## robbif

Coming back to Grey Fox this summer!

----------


## robbif

This is something every Grey Fox attendee should experience!

----------


## robbif

"And now for something completely different."

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=pJu9t9nklEY

----------


## robbif

They continue to blow us away with their growth as writers, instrumentalists, singers, and great friends
to be around. This was recorded before their very first full length album, "Deep Waters" was released.
You'll get a sneak preview of some of their new beautiful writing and singing, and I highly recommend
you check it out: 

How can they get any better? Just keep watching.
I'm looking forward to seeing them again at Grey Fox in July.

So if you think I'm a little biased here, you're absolutely right. And I'm not the only one!

OK, rambling over..here:

----------


## robbif

Bluegrass Today: Fleck, Trischka and friends honor Bill Keith at Grey Fox Banjo Summit

I'm thrilled and honored, as a longtime Grey Fox video media volunteer,
to have captured the entire historic, emotional event celebrating my
good friend Bill Keith. I have footage from 4 camcorders and will be
gathering still photos and additional video from my fellow media crew
members. The entire coverage will eventually be available on the Grey
Fox website and YouTube channel. Please be patient while all the sources
are gathered. My sincere thanks to all those who envisioned this event
and made it a reality!

----------


## robbif

A few days ago, Fred Bartenstein assembled some historic items for the Fincastle 50th anniversary.

It was the first multi-day bluegrass festival.

I'm proud to make them all available, thanks to several more contributors.

Fincastle 1965

----------


## robbif

After a two-month journey, I'm proud to finally announce the most involved, historic, and emotional event and video I've ever attended and recorded and edited. It's a gathering of some greats* to celebrate the genius of my good friend, Bill Keith.

* Ryan Cavanaugh, Béla Fleck, Tony Trischka, Marc Horowitz, Mike Kropp, Mike Munford, Noam Pickelny, and Eric Weissberg

My sincere thanks to the great artists, Tom Lindtveit, Grey Fox Assistant Director Mary Burdette, Grey Fox Media Crew Chief Steve Ide, and Claire Armbruster, for envisioning and helping make this event and my video a reality. And above all, my thanks to Bill Keith for being an inspiration to me for over four decades and a good friend for many years.

----------

DataNick, 

loess

----------


## DataNick

Awesome Mr. Robbins!

Thank You for sharing with the mando community...I've utilized your resources several times and greatly appreciate your unselfish efforts to make you and your friends' _library_ available to the rest of us!

----------


## robbif

Before the Grey Fox 2015 festival, a good friend (you know who you are!) told me this set was important to record.
So I planned on it, not knowing what to expect.
Well, before it was over, I could not imagine not having seen this incredible performance!

Here's just one example...

----------


## robbif

Just a reminder, please take some time to scroll through the list to see what's new or something you might have missed. Current count=2,700 MP3s!
They're all downloadable, too!

http://frobbi.org/picking.html



          Artwork by Greg Rich

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

I just "discovered" this 2010 impromptu clip of a jam after Byron Berline
did a concert for the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association.
I grabbed my ancient point-and-shoot camera and at least got this much
of my two friends playing "Kansas City Kitty"...

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

I've just put together still images from my video of the Grey Fox 2015 Keith Style Banjo Summit...


http://frobbi.org/slides/keithsummit/

The original videos are at https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...beYjnigpN6wUEV

I have to again thank so many involved in the historic, emotional event...

Additional Video - Steve Ide; Still Photography - Darwin Davidson,  Jim McGuire,
Phil Zimmerman, Jon Herron, Wendy Cody; Sound - Cobra Sound;
Thanks To Banjoists - Bill Keith, Ryan Cavanaugh, Co-Hosts Béla Fleck & Tony Trischka,
Marc Horowitz, Mike Kropp, Mike Munford, Noam Pickelny, Eric Weissberg;
Creekside Stage Emcee - Kate McNally;
Coordinated by - Tom Lindtveit, Mary Burdette, Claire Armbruster  

The great photos from my fellow Grey Fox media volunteers were recently made available on
the Grey Fox website at...

http://greyfox.zenfolio.com/2015/keith

Thanks, as always to all by volunteer friends, and especially Media Crew Chief Steve Ide for
the daunting task of culling and assembling all of this year's images at...

http://greyfox.zenfolio.com/2015

My tribute site is at http://frobbi.org/billkeith/

All my best for the holiday season,
Fred

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

Recently Happy Traum posted my photo of him and and Eric Weissberg at Grey Fox 2015 before the Keith Style Banjo Summit..

Well, today, since the pre-Christmas scramble has quieted down, I was finally able to take some time
and put together the few photos I took before recording the historical event.

http://frobbi.org/slides/prekeithsummit/

I hope you enjoy the bittersweet memories as much as I have.

I want to repeat my sincere thanks for all the generous and talented members of our extended bluegrass family
that made this historic and emotional tribute possible.

And my wishes to all for a blessed holiday season and a healthy and musical New Year.

Fred

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Thanks Fred for taking the time to post the links, all the photos and videos. Always interesting. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you!
(And yes, I'm well aware that not everyone celebrates Christmas. That doesn't stop me from wishing one on you. :Smile:  )

----------


## robbif

Holiday Greetings,

I'm happy and proud (as usual) to kick off the new year with a new bluegrass collection from yet a
new generous contributor, Dennis Schut.

The Dennis Schut Collection:  http://frobbi.org/schutcollection.html

Dennis' collection starts off with his ever-increasing series videos, currently totaling about 180!

He's promised me he'll soon dust off his tapes and reel-to-reel recorder to begin making
his audio clips available. I'll hold him to that promise as a new year's resolution!

A link is also available in the From My Friends section of my Picking Page http://frobbi.org/picking.html

Thanks Dennis, and to all of you, enjoy the music with my best wishes for 2016.

Fred

----------


## robbif

Auld Lang Syne
Bill Keith & Jim Rooney, Gerdes Folk City, 1965
Recorded by Marc Horowitz

http://frobbi.org/audio/horowitz/ger...nge%20Syne.mp3

----------


## robbif

Banjo Newsletter editor Donald Nitchie started my new year off beautifully.
I'm thankful and honored that he used my photo of Bill Keith on the cover
of the January 2016 issue in Bill's memory. It's my favorite image of my friend
from his 2013 Grey Fox banjo workshop.



Donald also generously made two articles from that issue available to the public.
Excerpt from Keith Biography by Bob Carlin 
Callous Thumb: Remembering Bill Keith  

I've added all the above to my tribute page...http://frobbi.org/billkeith/

----------


## robbif

TBS: Here's a group jam on the last day of the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's Evolution of Bluegrass class series for the Marist Center for Lifetime Study in 2012...

Andy Bing-dobro, Kalia Yeagle-fiddle, Rick Brodsky-bass, Joan Harrison-banjo, 
Wayne Fugate-mandolin, Korey Brodsky-guitar, Bill Keith-banjo 

VIDEO: https://youtu.be/lsp2dy4W698#t=20m10s

----------


## robbif

New Bill Keith Photo

Kevin Lynch just sent me one he took in 1995 of Bill, Wynn Fay, and Jim Rooney.

I created an additional page in my Bill Keith Tribute for great contributions like this.

http://frobbi.org/billkeith/photos.html

Thanks Kevin!
Fred

----------


## robbif



----------

Randolph

----------


## robbif

More Bill Keith Treasures

Hi Folks,

In just the last few days I've been blessed with several new Bill Keith treasures.

Tom Morgan sent me the result of his wonderful effort gathering tribute autographs...
http://frobbi.org/billkeith/BNL2016c...tographed.html

Hans Holzherr contributed two full 1970s concert recordings from Switzerland...
http://frobbi.org/audio/hans/mahogany/index.html

I discovered Jim Rooney's podcasts which he generously allowed me to link...
 http://frobbi.org/billkeith/rooneypodcasts.html

They're all available on my tribute page: http://frobbi.org/billkeith/index.html

My continued thanks to Tom, Hans, and Jim!

Fred

----------


## robbif

Here's a fun pre- (or maybe post-) holiday music from a lot of young talent,
The Grey Fox Bluegrass Academy for Kids - "Christmas Time's a Comin'".

I dedicate this to the departed artist who wrote it: Tex Logan.

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

I'm happy to announce yet another contributor with great historic stuff.
Jason Skinner has an amazing (and growing) collection of rare Don Reno
audio, interviews, and videos.

Here is the new Jason Skinner Collection: http://frobbi.org/skinnercollection.html

And thanks to Fred Bartenstein's heads-up by posting Jason's work on Facebook only 2 hours ago!

Fred

----------


## robbif

Two New Bill Keith Finds

Thanks to heads-up from friends today, I located these...

Banjo Workshop, Grey Fox - Keith, Shelor, Trischka & Washburn, 2005
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxS5-6Au2m0

Salt Creek tribute to Bill Keith, Midwest Banjo Camp, 2015
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAnqtg1tLRg

They're now in my tribute page: http://frobbi.org/billkeith/

----------


## robbif

I'm thrilled to give you a dynamic Showcase Concert Sampler from the
Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association





Michael is about to release his unique new album, "Orchids and Violence".
One CD is Bluegrass/traditional; the 2nd CD has modern electric versions of many of the same songs.
I hope I described the album correctly! For the details: http://www.nonesuch.com/albums/orchids-and-violence
https://www.facebook.com/MichaelDavesMusic
http://www.michaeldaves.com/

Jen, whom I've known for several years, has a great CD out with Michael called "Burning House".
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/jenlarson
http://tinyurl.com/JenLarson-Amazon
https://www.facebook.com/JenLarsonMusic

Both Michael & Jen were part of Michael Daves & Friends at Grey Fox 2015. I hope to have a few songs
available from that set sometime soon via the Grey Fox Blog & YouTube channel.

Disclaimer: I'm plugging their work only because I consider them good friends and great talents.

----------

BradKlein

----------


## robbif

"Discovered" recording - Woodstock Mountains Review 1977

Hi Folks,

Recently I'd been listening to Jim Rooney's podcasts that include Bill Keith and the
Woodstock Mountains Review; and it dawned on (read "hit") me that I have my original
recording of them at the Last Chance Saloon, Poughkeepsie, NY, in 1977. The cassettes 
were at arms length from my computer and I never got around to digitizing them...until now.

As far as we can tell so far, based on the intros early in Set 1, on stage that night were
Jim Rooney, Bill Keith, Happy Traum, Roly Salley, Eric Andersen, John Herald, and Pat Alger.

At this writing, Happy is trying to figure out who's playing mandolin. One thought was 
Bernie Leadon. But Gordon Titcomb confirms he and Bernie were not there.

I'm also hoping to hear back from the rest of the living participants so I can update the
web page with more history.

Meanwhile, please enjoy!

http://frobbi.org/audio/wmr.html

----------

gtani7

----------


## robbif

The Takehiko Saiki Collection

Thanks to Tom Lindtveit's heads-up this morning, I've gained another great collection
that I'm sorry I missed until now.

Take has gathered a great deal of audio recordings and presented them on YouTube, most
(maybe all - I haven't had a chance to look at so many) with song and musician lists.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvT...plG8DuWJOskL0w

I've added his complete (and growing) collection to the *From My Friends* section of my
recordings page http://frobbi.org/picking.html

Tom had initially found a recording with Bill Keith..  
The Bluegrass Dropouts, Clark University, Worcester, MA 1968
David Grisman (Mandolin, Vocals), Peter Rowan (Guitar, Vocals), Bill Keith (Banjo),
Richard Greene (Fiddle), Fred Weiss (Bass)
  Vol 1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSKkfyYJ_T4
  Vol 2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzDgfYByZ6Q
I've added those links to my tribute http://frobbi.org/billkeith/

Thanks to Tom and Take for this significant addition to my collection to share with you.

----------

gtani7

----------


## robbif

Larry Marschall Plays Bill Keith Tunes

I've been lucky, blessed, and busy in the last few days with so many contributions coming in.

Here's yet another one...

Larry just pointed these out to me, recorded at the Christchurch Folk Music Club in New Zealand in 2014,
along with Tony Hale and Neill Pickard

Devil's Dream/Sailor's Hornpipe (Larry speaks about Bill): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfV_Aw-P5ek
Caravan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr-b0BQV34c
Salt Creek: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1xaV65MqVc

I've added them to my tribute: http://frobbi.org/billkeith/

----------


## robbif

Here's another gem from the Appalachian-Himalayan Music Project at Grey Fox 2015
with Christian Apuzzo, Mary Simpson, Raj Kapoor, Shyam Nepali, Tara Linhardt, Abigail Washburn, and Tony Trischka

----------

Randolph

----------


## robbif

More Bill Keith Recordings

Thanks to Thierry Schoysman who spotted more of Takehiko Saiki's recordings with Bill Keith than I knew about.

I now have the complete list and have made a separate page: http://frobbi.org/takehikokeithcollection.html

I've corrected the link in the Audio section of the main tribute page: http://frobbi.org/billkeith/index.html

Enjoy!

----------


## robbif

Yet More Recordings with Bill Keith

Takehiko Saiki has just given me 5 more recordings with Bill, including 2 with Monroe.

I've added them to Take's page http://frobbi.org/takehikokeithcollection.html
and marked them with an asterisk*.

Note: On each YouTube screen, be sure to scroll down and
click on SHOW MORE to see complete song and performer lists!

----------


## robbif

I just "discovered" another one of my cassettes,
*Tony Trischka Band, Bear Mtn Bluegrass Festival, 1981*

with Tony Trischka, Dee Dee Wyland, Barry Mitterhoff, Danny Weiss, and Larry Cohen.
The festival was run by Towne Crier owner Phil Ciganer.

http://frobbi.org/audio/Tony_Trischk...tival-1981.mp3

NY Times: http://www.nytimes.com/1981/07/31/ar...-festival.html

----------


## robbif

> I just "discovered" another one of my cassettes,
> *Tony Trischka Band, Bear Mtn Bluegrass Festival, 1981*
> 
> with Tony Trischka, Dee Dee Wyland, Barry Mitterhoff, Danny Weiss, and Larry Cohen.
> The festival was run by Towne Crier owner Phil Ciganer.
> 
> http://frobbi.org/audio/Tony_Trischk...tival-1981.mp3
> 
> NY Times: http://www.nytimes.com/1981/07/31/ar...-festival.html


Here's the slightly corrected version, since I wanted to make everything
historically correct.

http://frobbi.org/audio/Tony_Trischk...tival-1981.mp3

There were questions about the band name being "Tony Tricshka & Skyline"
instead of "Tony Trischka Band". However, band member Barry Mitterhof and
festival organizer Phil Ciganer confirmed that the band had not used "Skyline"
yet.

Also my file name is corrected from "Bear_Mtn_Music_Festival" to "Bear_Mtn_Festival"
as per Phil's short name for the festival. For the record, the full name, is
"Bear Mountain Festival of World Music & Dance".

----------


## robbif

Please support Korey Brodsky

I met Korey three years ago, before he shot up about a foot and a half!
He's as gifted now as he was "back then".

He just announced his fund raiser: https://www.gofundme.com/f3qtbyrg

Please get to know this talented young man, who is not only a great musician
but a real gentleman. 

I'm proud to consider him a good friend and honored to have made the video you
will see at his site above.

I hope you'll consider giving him some well-deserved support.

Thanks,
Fred

----------


## robbif

Another Bill Keith Recording Right Under My Nose

A couple days ago, Tekehiko Saiki asked me if I knew of the album "12-String Dobro - Tut Taylor & The Folkswingers".

I sure did. I remembered having the beautiful, translucent-red World Pacific vinyl. It still looks as good as day 1!

What I didn't remember was that "BILLY" Keith (as the liner notes called him) was on it!

Take just added a link to the album: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylsPebkUm1s 

I added the link to my page of Take's Bill Keith collection: http://frobbi.org/takehikokeithcollection.html

I still get a kick out of the series of World-Pacific "12-String Guitar" albums by Glen Campbell
where "The Folkswingers" were actually The Dillards.

----------


## robbif

Some more fun...

----------

gtani7

----------


## robbif

Here's another rediscovered recording. Dillard & The Expedition, Valentine Studios 1970​

I have to thank Byron Berline who gave me a copy back in the 1970s.

Some good stuff by Byron and Doug Dillard...

http://frobbi.org/audio/DillardExped...udios-1970.mp3

I've also added a link in the From My Friends section of my recordings page: http://frobbi.org/picking.html

----------

gtani7

----------


## robbif

Here's another recording Byron Berline graciously gave me back in the 1970s...

*Dillard & The Expedition - House of the Rising Sun - 1970*

Doug Dillard, Byron Berline, Billy Ray Lathum, Roger Bush

http://frobbi.org/audio/Dillard&Expe...ngSun-1970.mp3

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

While going through the 6,000+ MP3s on my iPod, I rediscovered a recording with a
blockbuster lineup. Byron Berline graciously let me copy it in the 1970s and immediately
said make it public, now that I finally got around to asking him today.

Byron and I think it was probably recorded on the Teac tape deck I bought for Byron
when I was in Vietnam.

Jam Byron Berline House
Van Nuys, CA
April 14, 1973

Doc Watson
Byron Berline
Skip Conover
Roger Bush
Alan Munde
Eric Weissberg
Steve Mandel

http://frobbi.org/audio/Jam-BerlineHouse-04_14_73.html

As usual, I've added a link in the From My Friends section of my recording page:

http://frobbi.org/picking.html

Enjoy,
Fred

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Much appreciated Mr. Fred!

----------


## robbif

I'll be shooting video again for the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's
3rd hosting of its 6-class series on the "Evolution of Bluegrass" for the
Marist Center for Lifetime Studies.

For info on the new series...

 http://www.hvbluegrass.org/articles/news/1179-help-us-reach-our-goal.html

Here are the previous series' videos...

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...YqIYxzmGwSrMMb

----------


## robbif

Reminder: Please take the time to look through my 2,700+ MP3s for your listening and/or download pleasure....

Bluegrass Picking - My Recordings

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Here is the first of six classes in the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's third
"Evolution of Bluegrass" series for the Marist Center for Lifetime Study.

Week 1 features our presenter David Gandin, who will be presiding over all the classes.
The Week 1 theme is Bluegrass: Origins & Roots.

We also had a wonderful discussion and full band performance by our friends,
Jim Gaudet & the Railroad Boys, who graciously offered to entertain us.

----------


## robbif

Yesterday I discovered a Country Gazette Facebook page...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/162043930557712/

Wanting to share my Gazette stuff led me to rummage through my files.
I found 3 sets from the 1976 Berkshire Mtns Festival already on my website
with no public links. So I just remedied that...

Alan Munde - banjo, Kenny Wertz - guitar,
Roland White - mandolin, Roger Bush - bass

http://frobbi.org/audio/gazette-berkshire-1976.html

----------

BradKlein, 

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Here's comes another "discovery" that's been sitting under my nose for a while.

When I "discovered" the Country Gazette Facebook page a few days ago and began the
search through my files, I also found Dennis' recordings waiting for me to finish
the web page that's been lingering around for 2 years. Fortunately, I did find 2 more
Country Gazette recordings, which are included.

So, belatedly, here it is, the Dennis Satterlee Collection

http://frobbi.org/satterleecollection.html

Please, be sure to read Dennis' history of recordings on the page.

Just in case you didn't know, Dennis is the author of this book, which I could not put down!




​

----------

BradKlein, 

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Thanks to The Gather Rounders for a great evening at the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association.

Stay tuned for video at a later date.

----------


## robbif

Here is the second of 6 classes by the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association for the Marist Center for Lifetime Study.




Early Years and First Generation
  Presenter: David Gandin
  Class Mgr: Michael Foley
  Videographer: Fred Robbins
  Dobro: Andy Bing
  Bass: David Gandin

http://www.hvbluegrass.org/

----------


## robbif

Here is the third of 6 classes by the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association for the Marist Center for Lifetime Study.




The Banjo
  Guest Presenter: Dick Bowden
  Class Mgr: Michael Foley
  Videographer: Fred Robbins
  Banjo: Dick Bowden

http://www.hvbluegrass.org/

----------


## robbif

Thanks to the generosity of Bill Knopf, I now have a "new" recording to offer,
JD Crowe & The New South, McCabes, Santa Monica CA, 1975

http://frobbi.org/audio/JDCrowe-McCabes-1975/index.html

As usual, it's also in the From My Friends section of my Picking Page: http://frobbi.org/picking.html

Enjoy,
Fred

----------


## robbif

Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association vs. Sony


Here's an issue I'm gratetful was handled successfully by the longtime diligence of a determined friend in the HVBA.

http://www.hvbluegrass.org/articles/...educators.html

----------


## robbif

Folk Influences & Branching Out -

Presenter/Guitar: David Gandin; Class Mgr: Michael Foley;
Videographer: Fred Robbins; Guitar/Vocals: Nick Novia; Bluegrass Journey: Fred Robbins

Well, after David's portion on this week's subject, and Nick's enthusiastic, entertaining presentation
on guitar and singing, you'll see why I usually stay behind the camera - The last portion is my nervously
stuttering attempt to tell of my bluegrass experience from the 1950s to the present.

----------


## robbif

In Memory of James King

----------

BradKlein, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Randolph

----------


## robbif

One more memory in tribute to James King...

----------


## robbif

James King even jammed and sung with the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association before his concert!

----------


## robbif

Another enjoyable class with David's usual inciteful history and analysis.
It was followed by Ben's beautiful mando explanation and music, 
accompanied by David on guitar with some great flatpicking of his own.
(I was also happy to be back behind the camera!)

Festivals & The Next Generation
 Presenter: David Gandin
 Class Mgr: Michael Foley
 Videographer: Fred Robbins
 Mandolin: Ben Fraker

----------


## robbif

Today, for some reason, for the first time, I gathered up the nerve to post something I played on.
Actually I was inspired by the pre-release sample of 'Crazy Creek' on Ron Cody's sensational
"The Cooper Sessions" CD. When my bluegrass mentor from Clemson University, Bob Isenhour (RIP)
visited me in Pleasant Valley, NY in 1971, we sat down for a session in my apartment. For now,
I'm only posting 'Crazy Creek'. Hopefully a couple more sometime later.

Meanwhile, dedicated to Bob Isenhour: http://frobbi.org/audio/fredbob/

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association vs. Sony


Take 1
http://hvbluegrass.org/articles/news...educators.html


Take 2
http://hvbluegrass.org/articles/news...-fair-use.html

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association vs. Sony - Take 3

Please bear with this many-times-silly presentation (and one "bad word"), but the critical message is all there.

And be sure to scroll down and click on SHOW MORE to see the hundreds of mostly-supportive posts.

----------


## robbif

Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association vs. Sony - Take 4

May 27, 2016
From the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association
-------------------------------------------------------------------

The Sony Battle Continues

The video put out by "The Know" [*see below] has about 800 comments.

While Sony has withdrawn their objection to our use of a short audio clip in our Evolution of Bluegrass - 2016, Week One, video, they have done so based on our acceptance of their "conditions." We have written back to Sony using these words: "...HVBA does not consent to the terms and conditions of your non-objection letter and we ask SME to stop imposing conditions and demanding payment or an agreement to licensing terms for obvious fair uses under the Digital Millennium Copyright Act."

Stay tuned.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji8g-t3tWCo

----------


## robbif

Thanks to my longtime friend Robert Pool, here's a 1995 recording of Karl Shiflett & Big Country with Robert on bass.

http://frobbi.org/audio/robert/KarlShiflett1995.html

----------


## f5loar

Those videos of James King in 2013 was around the time I saw him at IBMA and we sat down for a long talk in the lobby about his role in the future of traditional bluegrass.  He was the real deal back then and looked like he would really take his sound to a bigger market.  And then he got sick.  What loss to bluegrass music the way it should be.

----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif



----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

This show is the culmination of the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's
six Evolution of Bluegrass classes, starring the musicians who presented
and performed in the classes. You can view 5 of the 6 classes (so far) at...

http://www.hvbluegrass.org/education...rass-2016.html

Tickets: http://www.hvbluegrass.org/events/hv...rass-band.html

----------


## robbif

A little throwback for your weekend.

Here is a Grey Fox exclusive video of a gracious superstar I was blown-away honored to be asked to capture.

He had just been declared an official National Treasure. Lots of history in the detailed interview.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## robbif

After Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's 6-class course on the "Evolution of Bluegrass"
for the Marist Center for Lifetime Study...

  (class videos here)  http://www.hvbluegrass.org/education...rass-2016.html

...the individual musician/presenters got together as a complete band.

MC Dick Bowden tells some more stories, complementing and reviewing the course for
the concert-attending students and for everyone else.

But be assured, there's a lot of great picking and singing to enjoy.

Here's the first installment...

----------


## robbif



----------

DataNick

----------


## robbif

My good friends The Gather Rounders were finally able to grace us at the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association.

----------

Randolph

----------


## robbif

Be sure to listen to my friend (The Other) Steve Martin and look him up at the Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival.




http://unrealbluegrass.com/

----------


## robbif



----------


## robbif

I'm proud to say some of my photos are scheduled to be in the final cut.

I can't wait to see it myself!
Here's hoping!

Fred

From Facebook


Revival: The Sam Bush Story
June 14, 2015 · 
Revival: The Sam Bush Story is an independent music documentary about the life, career, and influence of Sam Bush. The film is currently playing select dates on the film festival circuit. We are working to secure the best distribution deal possible. Whether that distribution is theatrical, television, on-demand, streaming service, or some combination of all of these, you'll hear about it right here as soon as we know.
Better yet, sign up for our mailing list to never miss out on the latest news about the film: http://eepurl.com/bqmp9T



Revival Fans
Revival Fans Email Forms
WANNABEFILMS.US11.LIST-MANAGE.COM

----------


## robbif

I was looking for photos of Fiddlin' Al McCanless and remembered I have scans of 3 Union Grove Fiddler's Convention programs (and did I found Al). 1966 was scanned by Ken Landreth, and I scanned the following two and added captions to all 3. They've been on my website for many years..

http://frobbi.org/ug66

http://frobbi.org/ug67

http://frobbi.org/ug68

----------


## robbif

Kicking off the Grey Fox 2016 season...

----------


## robbif

Here's an annual event that needs no explanation...or if it does, I don't have one!

----------


## robbif

I'm proud to announce the Grey Fox 2016 Keith Style Banjo Workshop Part 1.
Thanks to my banjoist friends Ira Gitlin, Marc Horowitz, and Ron Cody, 
accompanied by Eric Lee (fiddle), Lincoln Meyers (guitar), and Bill Keith's son Martin (bass).

----------


## robbif

Thanks again to my banjoist friends Ira Gitlin, Marc Horowitz, and Ron Cody, accompanied by Eric Lee (fiddle), Lincoln Meyers (guitar), and Bill Keith's son Martin (bass)...

----------


## robbif

Here's another up and coming band...

----------


## robbif

If you're looking to some all-out fun, these guys deliver!

----------


## robbif

Audio: Bill Monroe, Zebelean's Lounge, Baltimore, MD, March 1, 1967 

Phil Zimmerman (photog, mandolin player with Last Fair Deal and Stacy Phillips & His Bluegrass Characters)
just gave me a copy of his historic 1967 recording of Bill Monroe & The Bluegrass Boys at Zebelean's Lounge
in Baltimore, which was Peter Rowan's last night with Bill.

I'm proud to add it to my collection and share it with you...

http://frobbi.org/audio/monroe-baltimore-1967/

----------


## robbif

My Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival Creekside Stage "workstation"

----------


## robbif

At Grey Fox last July, Jeff Horton, bassist with The KroppDusters, saw me, and I was reminded of
the video I shot of Mike Kropp & The KroppDusters with guest Bill Keith at Rhythm & Roots in 2013.
Normally I post only one or two songs for any band. But after talking to Jeff again just a few days
ago, I decided to drop everything and make available the entire set, in memory of two giant inspirations,
Mike Kropp and Bill Keith.




From Jeff via Facebook https://www.facebook.com/The-Kropp-D...3309106074679/

The KroppDusters' CD is available!
If you'd like one, $14 (includes first class mailing) will cover it.
Make out a Check or money order to:  Jeffrey Horton
and mail it to 35 Arthur Avenue #25, East Providence, RI 02914
We are excited to have this recording. We think you'll enjoy it!

----------


## robbif

I had a great time Sunday at the Oldtone Roots Music Festival. http://www.oldtonemusicfestival.com/
I only captured a few things. Here's a sample of the off-stage entertainment,
the best dinner music I've ever enjoyed!

----------


## robbif

More fun at Grey Fox

----------


## robbif

The fun continues.... 




http://www.oldtonemusicfestival.com/
https://www.facebook.com/OldtoneMusicFestival/

----------


## robbif

I've just proudly added Jason's video to my Fincastle '65 pages: http://frobbi.org/audio/fincastle65
in the From Others section.




It's along side Jason's Fincastle '65 Don Reno Workshop that I already had:

----------


## robbif

Yes, more fun...

----------


## robbif

Michael & Tony continue the fun with a Bill Monroe song. Tony's playing his cello banjo.

----------


## robbif

Here's a Monday throwback to brighten your day with some truly fantastic picking by Matt Glaser, Evan Stover, Jay Ungar, Russ Barenberg, and Molly Mason from the original location of the Towne Crier Cafe.

http://frobbi.org/audio/fiddlefever.html

----------


## robbif

Here's the first installment of one of my alltime favorite bands from the Grey Fox Creekside Stage...

It includes the title song from their latest CD, "Deep Waters".




They'll also be coming back for their fifth concert with our Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association
on October 22, our Fall Concert...

http://www.hvbluegrass.org/events/hv...l-concert.html

----------


## robbif

Here is a group of very gifted young folks, introduced by mandolinist Mike Marshall,
who is the Savannah Music Festival Acoustic Music Seminar Director.




The performers are Grant Flick (fiddle), Joe D'Esposito (fiddle), Carolyn Kendrick (fiddle), 
Mike Robinson (guitar), Jacob Warren (bass), Andrew Ryan (bass), Ethan Setiawan (mandolin), 
Matt Witler (mandolin), Jake Howard (mandolin), & Mike Marshall (mandolin). 


Savannah Music Festival  http://www.savannahmusicfestival.org/

----------


## robbif

2nd Annual Fiddler's Gathering 1979

Here's a throwback to a recording I've had online for a long time.
I thought you'd enjoy this huge collection of gifted artists playing
some fantastically varied music.

The latest effort is my attempt to list all the performers and their instruments.
I've listened to the recordings and gotten a little feedback from Jay Ungar and
Marty Cutler, and will make any other recommended corrections as time permits.

Meanwhile, please enjoy... http://frobbi.org/audio/fiddlersgathering.html

----------


## robbif

A couple weekends ago the Lonely Heartstring Band gave the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association their fifth concert for us.

Here are some snapshots taken from my video.

Stay tuned for the video which should be coming out in the next few weeks.

My continued thanks to the guys for so much music, fun and friendship!

----------


## robbif

Last Sunday I enjoyed watching my good friends the Gather Rounders at Daryl's House.

Here are a few photos from my little point-and-shoot.

----------


## robbif

Here's the Saturday morning kick-off of the fun on the Creekside Stage.




More to come in the future.

----------


## robbif

Here are the photos taken from my video footage at another great HVBA show: Joe K. Walsh & Sweet Loam

http://tinyurl.com/joekwalsh-hvba

​

http://www.hvbluegrass.org/

Stay tuned for video in the near future.

Fred

----------


## robbif

Well, thanks to a suggestion from a real techie, I decided to re-Google for a free search engine for the first time in
a year or more, since the free Google search stopped scanning my site a long time ago.

This free one claims to never stop. It contains ads, but so did the Google one.

Here's the new search on the same page as before: http://frobbi.org/pickingsearch.html

Please give it a try.

And the new link is on my "New Improved" recordings page: http://frobbi.org/picking.html

Here's hoping!

Fred

----------


## robbif

I'm catching up with this belated announcement.
Guess the Stovetop Stuffing has finally dissipated!

I'm proud to show off my good friends, The Gather Rounders, in this first
sample from last summer's Grey Fox...

----------


## robbif

This is the 5th day of the brand new search engine which seems to be much better than the old (Google) one.

The excellent FreeFind support has been working with me since Day 1 and just made significant
improvements this evening. So we should be in real good shape now.

Please give it a try...

http://frobbi.org/pickingsearch.html

Here's hoping!

Fred

----------


## robbif

This five-decade reader is thankful to have been present to hear and capture Kitsy Kuykendall
talking about the Grey Fox honor for the 50 years of Bluegrass Unlimited magazine, guided by her
husband, Editor and General Manager, Pete Kuykendall. 




P.S. Every year that Pete was in their Grey Fox booth, he would welcome me to come in, sit down to
chew the fat and listen to him regale me with his stories.

----------


## robbif

Thanks to his topic in BanjoHangout ...

http://www.banjohangout.org/topic/325518

I'm happy to add the growing Bryan Haywood Collection  ...

https://www.youtube.com/user/hbzejl/playlists

to my recordings page ...

 http://frobbi.org/picking.html

...in the *From My Friends* section.

----------


## robbif

A few weeks ago good friend Akira Otsuka sent me a photo of his visit with his fellow Bluegrass 45 band members
while he was still there in Japan. That inspired me to put together web pages to celebrate the guys who wowed the
United States many years ago.

Here's the first version: http://frobbi.org/slides/bg45/

The breaking news from Akira:

"Next year we will be celebrating our 50th anniversary with a new CD, a documentary movie and a tour both in Japan & US."

Stay tuned!

Fred

----------


## robbif

Here's Ron's first of two parts on his personal days with Dr. Ralph...




I've added it to my Ralph Stanley Tribute: http://frobbi.org/slides/DrRalph/

----------


## robbif

Here are some photos from our stunning Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's
concert with Andy Statman and his gifted cohorts. They were captured from my video,
which will be available in the near future.

 My photos: http://tinyurl.com/andystatman-hvba

----------


## robbif

Throwback to 2013 - I was glad to have contribute lots of clips...

----------


## Paahto

Just a note to say thanks a million to robbif for your generous work in making your collection available for download. It is an invaluable source of inspiration and education (and joy!) for bluegrass newbies like me :-) Happy new year and may God bless you in 2017!

----------


## robbif

> Just a note to say thanks a million to robbif for your generous work in making your collection available for download. It is an invaluable source of inspiration and education (and joy!) for bluegrass newbies like me :-) Happy new year and may God bless you in 2017!


Paahto, Thanks for your kind thoughts. As I always say, comments from lovers of "our music" like yours are exactly what makes my efforts worthwhile. Happy New Your to you, too! Fred

----------


## robbif

The Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association (and I) are proud to present the Andy Statman Ramble with
Andy Statman-mandolin; Gene Yellin-guitar/vocals; Tim Kiah-bass/vocals; Ellery Marshall-banjo







Dear Mando Pickers, Please fasten your seatbelts!

----------

Randolph

----------


## robbif

Finally, here is the anticipated Part 2 of Ron Thomason's Dr. Ralph stories...





Please note, there was an unfortunate power failure close to the end, which I attempted to fix up
as much as possible.

This will also be added to my Dr. Ralph Stanley tribute pages.

----------


## robbif

I just "discovered" a (sortof) missing recording.
I found that years ago I'd posted my recording of Buck White & the Down Home Folks (with Doc Hamilton and Bob Black) years ago
of only the first song, not the complete 41-minute set. Well, I've finally fixed it.

http://frobbi.org/audio/buckwhiteberkshire78.html

----------


## robbif

Here's a little throwback to brighten up any blue Mondays...

----------


## robbif

I'm proud to say I worked with Gene Yellin to produce 8 videos from my footage of the fantastic
Andy's Ramble concert at the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association 

Check them out on their new YouTube Channel...

Andy's Ramble - Andy Statman and Gene Yellin



Ellery Marshall-Banjo, Gene Yellin-Guitar, Tim Kiah-Bass, Andy Statman-Mandolin ​

There will surely be additional videos of these gifted guys in the future, so I'd strongly
recommend you subscribe to the channel right away! I did!

----------


## robbif

Here's another great Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association Concert with some very gifted guys and a special guest.



                                           Joe K. Walsh, Steve Roy, John Mylander, Lincoln Meyers

----------


## robbif

Here's a real short super throwback...

BG Stars promos, Fincastle 1965, Tom King Show WBLU (Thanks to Tom)

----------


## robbif

Here's the latest installment - the Lonely Heartstring Band's fifth (!) concert for us at the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association. There's a reason we keep asking them back! Here's the first part of the proof...




                       Matt Witler, Patrick M'Gonigle, Charles Clements, George Clements, Gabe Hirshfeld

Stay tuned for Set 2.

And here's my outright plug for their latest project (below), which garnered a glowing review in the February 2017 _Bluegrass Unlimited_, which you can read here (during this month): http://bluegrassmusic.com/content/category/reviews/



Only one minor correction to the _BU_ review: "Songbird" is not a "playful instrumental", but a beautiful tribute to endangered birds. You can hear it on my video.

https://www.facebook.com/LonesomeHeartstringBand/

----------


## Lowlands Blue

Love the title track for this record!

----------


## robbif

> Love the title track for this record!


Me too.
Very sorry it's not on the above video. There was some audio interference that I could not eliminate.
But you can hear it on one of their previous visits at 3 min:53 sec...




...and here...

----------


## Lowlands Blue

No worries, I looked up the record on Spotify  :Smile:

----------


## robbif

Well, earlier than expected, and as promised, here's more proof of why the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association likes these guys...




Matt Witler, Patrick M'Gonigle, Charles Clements, George Clements, Gabe Hirshfeld

https://www.facebook.com/LonesomeHeartstringBand/

----------


## robbif

Here's some fun I had with the GoPro showing every one of the scores of talented kids.





Stay tuned for their big performance coming in the near future.

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

I'm thrilled to finally share my recordings of some great picking with you.

A few weeks ago, George Hickman connected with me on Facebook. George is
banjoist John Hickman's brother. I'd met John and George during a 1973 week I
spent visiting Byron Berline in L.A. They'd come over to jam with Byron and a
couple other guys. It's only now after catching up with George, that I was inspired
to edit the raw recordings. So here they are...

http://frobbi.org/audio/berlinehouse73

Byron Berline - fiddle/mandolin/guitar
John Hickman - banjo
George Hickman - bass
Jim Norstad - guitar
Tim Duran - mandolin

I talked to Byron today to be sure it was OK to make these recordings public, and he told
me to "go for it". I also asked about John. He's "hanging in there" but not picking. When
I listen to these recordings and enjoy all the great music again, I think about that a lot.

On a lighter note, my good fortune in bluegrass contacts continued here: I met Tim and Jim that day.
I didn't realize that Tim would become a good friend only a few weeks later when he arrived here in
Poughkeepsie, NY, to join the Arm Bros http://frobbi.org/audio/armbros/
most of whom I'm still in contact with.

Please enjoy!
Fred

----------


## robbif

Here's a timely video with Eric, Leigh and Mike from the Grey Fox Creekside Stage last summer.
They gave us a sneak peak of their new CD which just came out.

(and I can't believe it - The moment I was writing this, my preordered autographed CD came in the mail!)

----------


## robbif

Here's a "new throwback" from Grey Fox 2015, thankfully just recommended by Tara Linhartd, the mandolinist
in this unique band. There's a lot of fun in this song, led by Abigail Washburn.




Here's more information about the project...

https://greyfoxbluegrass.com/festiva...ountain-music/
http://mountainmusicproject.com/

----------


## robbif

Another throwback: A Facebook friend just posted a video of Frank Fairfield and his comment was, "Frank, we miss you!!!!"




Having lost touch with Frank and no knowing what happened, I Googled and found this...
http://acousticguitar.com/trolling-f...for-musicians/

I remembered I'd uploaded a 2012 Grey Fox video and thought I'd post it.
But I found it was never made public, until now...

----------


## robbif

I'm pleased to share with you the inspiring performance by these young, gifted musicians.
If there's any concern about the future of our music, this should bring us all great comfort!

----------


## robbif

On this cold NY winter day I wanted to think of something warm, so I finally put together my limited
2016 Grey Fox photos. Many are taken from my video footage, some from a little point-and-shoot, and a few
from my GoPro. I've also included links to my related videos (so far) and other photos.

At the end I happily recognized a great group - my fellow Grey Fox volunteer media crew folks. Thanks, everyone!
(Don't miss the little video!)

Great fun, great memories, great music, great friends!

http://frobbi.org/slides/greyfox2016

----------


## robbif

I always enjoy sharing the music of these good friends, The Korey Brodsky Band.
This was their latest performance with our Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association.







By the way, the last tune in Set 2 is the title number from Korey's first album...

----------


## robbif

Here we go again. This time with an, ummm,...."interesting" (?) individual at the mic.
I'll leave it to you to decide. (Poor Akira Otsuka!)

----------


## robbif

Here's a fun little video as the 2016 Grey Fox Volunteer Media Crew got together for our annual meeting
and portrait. before the year's adventure got into full swing. I was warming up  with my GoPro while
enjoying the reunion with old friends and meeting newcomers.

----------


## robbif

Here's the first of four groups from the top-shelf Berklee College of Music Showcase

Ethan Setiawan & Julian B

----------


## robbif

Here's the video I enjoyed shooting this week for longtime friend Marc Horowitz,
demonstrating his _Gold Tone/Nechville OT-MH Marc Horowitz Signature Banjo_...

----------


## robbif

Here's another installment of my good friends The Gather Rounders from last summer...

----------


## robbif

Here's a real highlight from last July...

----------


## robbif

I just put together a belated memory from a wonderful festival last fall, since I remembered these guys in the 2017 Grey Fox lineup...

----------


## robbif

I'm not sure what the heck these guys are trying to say.
I wish they'd get to the point. Maybe you can figure it out.

----------


## robbif

Here are some images from The Steels Wheels' exciting concert at our
Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association venue....

http://tinyurl.com/steelwheels-hvba

Stay tuned for video in the future.

----------


## robbif

My sincere thanks to Jim Rooney for providing this complete seminal album that inspired me and thousands more to Bill Keith's style.

http://www.jimrooneyproductions.com/...-the-mountain/



I've added a link in my Bill Keith tribute: http://frobbi.org/billkeith/

----------


## robbif

I'm sorry it took me so long to put together this video, which is now a throwback,
but I'm happy to share this typically wonderful set by our longtime Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association friends.
Stay tuned for Set 2 in a week or three.

----------


## robbif

Here's the second (of 4) top-shelf talented Berklee College of Music groups to grace the Creekside Stage last summer...

    The Page Turners

----------


## robbif

As promised, I can finally give you the second part of what is already a "recent throwback"...

----------


## robbif

After the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's Bill and the Belles
concert last Sunday, I was supposed to be packing up when I heard some
jamming, so I grabbed my GoPro and ran in to find Korey Brodsky, Sofía J
Chiarandini, Karl Zerfas, Mike Sassano, and Grace Van't Hof.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## robbif

Here's the second installment from this rocking fun band...

----------


## robbif

Thanks to Becca Berline, there's a brand new YouTube channel from longtime friend Byron Berline....

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtw...MfLXILuwkuwtWA

As of this writing there are 2 videos and more on the way. I'm proud to be the first to subscribe.

I'd encourage you to subscribe too, because Becca just old me, "_He has so many stories..._" !!!

I've already added a link to my recordings page  http://frobbi.org/picking.html in the From My Friends section.


Fred

----------


## robbif

The Steel Wheels visited the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association for the first time and delivered
a great performance. Here is Set 1, with Set 2 coming in the near future.

----------


## robbif

Earlier than expected, I have the second installment of The Steel Wheels' first visit to the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association, and it has quite a start.

----------


## robbif

The third installment (of 4) from the Grey Fox Berklee College of Music Showcase is by another top-shelf young band, Damn Tall Buildings..

----------


## robbif

Based on the shows I usually record, this one brings to mind the Monty Python quote,
"And now for something completely different." But I have to add to that, "...and lots of fun!"
It's also special for us since Kalia Yeagle is a longtime friend and member of the HVBA.
And she brought along three equally gifted musicians.




Looking forward to seeing these folks at Grey Fox this summer!

https://billandthebelles.com/
https://www.facebook.com/BillandtheBelles/
http://www.hvbluegrass.org/

P.S. Bill and the Belles will also be at the Oldtone Roots Festival in the fall.

----------


## robbif

Here's another "...something completely different". At our Bill and the Belles concert, Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association president David Angell talked with Kalia Yeagle and Kris Truelsen. Subjects were East Tennessee State University 's Bluegrass, Oldtime, & Country Music program; performing at this year's Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival and Oldtone Roots Music Festival; and Kris' "Farm & Fun Time" show on WBCM - Radio Bristol.





https://billandthebelles.com/
http://www.birthplaceofcountrymusic....l-radio-video/
http://www.etsu.edu/cas/das/bluegrass/
http://www.hvbluegrass.org/
http://www.greyfoxbluegrass.com/festival
http://www.oldtonemusicfestival.com/

----------


## robbif

This is the second installment from this group of bluegrass stars...

----------


## robbif

I've tried to improve the color of the video three posts above. The content is exactly the same as the original.

----------


## robbif

Finally, the "something completely different" Set 2 from Bill & The Belles at the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association, even more fun than Set 1, if that's possible...

----------


## robbif

Presenting the last (of 4) top-shelf groups from the Berklee College of Music Showcase as part of the Grey Fox Emerging Artist Showcase...

Lula Wiles

----------


## robbif

Just thinking of my departed longtime friend from the 1960s..

http://frobbi.org/audio/alosteen.html

----------


## robbif



----------


## robbif

This was another Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association fun evening, thanks to 
The Hayrollers, with HVBA's own Jerry Oland on banjo.

----------


## robbif

The second set from this fun night with The Hayrollers at the HVBA is now available...

----------


## robbif

Just when I swear I can't find any more  old recordings I make a new "discovery", probably due to my disorganization. Anyway I was looking at all my 1973 Culpeper-Warrenton cassettes, some tracks of which have been online for a long time.

I found another treasure of tracks, so I've moved all the current Culpeper 1973 tracks from my main page...

http://frobbi.org/picking.html (where there's now a single link to Culpeper 1973)

and assembled them on a new web page which is hopefully  90% complete.... 

http://frobbi.org/audio/culpeper1973.html

Check out the "new" tracks of The Dillards, Doug Kershaw, Jimmy Martin, Earl Scruggs Review,
Norman Blake, and New Grass Revival

Please excuse the (lack of) quality. I was using a cheap handheld pianokey cassette recorder with a builtin mic,
hoping the non-rechargeable batteries would last.

Fred

----------


## robbif



----------


## robbif

I could not be more excited to share the additional info on this special event!
And I'll be there to officially capture it on video.

Join Radio Bristol for a special live broadcast of Farm and Fun Time
live from the Grey Fox Creekside Stage Saturday Night July 15 6:00-8:00 PM!

Featuring Michael Daves and Tony Trischka, The Mammals, Farm and Fun
Time house band Bill and the Belles and the "Heirloom Recipe Segment"
presented by the Gibson Brothers!

Experience this historic program live in person on the Creekside Stage
Sat at 6pm. Radio Bristol's Farm and Fun Time harkens back to the days
of classic live radio by celebrating Appalachian music and culture
through various segments, jingles, featured artists and so much more.

Listen online at http://listenradiobristol.org or through Radio Bristol's
mobile App for iOS & Android.

----------


## robbif

Before all the stages are in business and well afterward, there's always more music to be enjoyed...

----------


## robbif

Yesterday it occurred to me that I'd like to have audio of all the tunes
from the 2015 Grey Fox Keith Style Banjo Summit for my decade-old iPod.

I produced the original videos...

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...beYjnigpN6wUEV

...and am now happy share with you the audio tracks of all the tunes performed that
specially emotional night by the generous eight top-shelf artists...

Ryan Cavanaugh, Béla Fleck, Tony Trischka, Marc Horowitz,
Mike Kropp, Mike Munford, Noam Pikelny, and Eric Weissberg

http://frobbi.org/audio/keithsummit2015/

Attachment 159657

----------


## robbif

I've just added the Keith Style Banjo Summit audio links to the Grey Fox Videos blog...

https://greyfoxbluegrass.com/festiva...-banjo-summit/

----------


## robbif

I just discovered this great article about the exclusive event that I recorded and am working on the videos right now...

http://www.birthplaceofcountrymusic....fun-time-road/

Attachment 159830

----------


## robbif

I'm excited to share with you the first of six installments of this exclusive Grey Fox event - a live broadcast from the
Creekside Stage on Radio Bristol.

It features the host band Bill and the Belles with MC Kris Truelson, who is also Radio Bristol's program manager.
Other members are Kalia Yeagle on fiddle, Grace Van't Hof on banjos, and Karl Xerfas on bass.

----------


## robbif

This is for a dear friend and fellow volunteer...

----------


## robbif

Finally here is the second (of 6) installment of this exclusive Grey Fox event - a live broadcast from the
Creekside Stage on Radio Bristol. The Gibson Brothers tell stories of picking blueberries and
their Mom's resulting delicious pies. Then Bill and the Belles return for some more musical treats.

----------


## robbif



----------


## robbif

Here for your enjoyment is the 3rd of 6 segments of the Grey Fox Farm & Fun Time live broadcast on
Radio Bristol WBCM from the Creekside Stage. This segment features the Michael Daves/Tony Trischka Band
with Michael Daves, Tony Trischka, Brittany Haas, Dominick Leslie, and Mike Bub. They are joined by
Mike and Ruthy of The Mammals. Bill & The Belles also return: Kris Truelson, Grace Van't Hof, Kalia Yeagle, and
Karl Zerfas.

----------


## robbif

Here's the first music serving from my bucket-list trip to Arizona
where a priority was the 3-day Pickin' in the Pines festival in Flagstaff...

----------


## robbif

In a rush to catch up, I'd like to share another Pickin' in the Pines treat from my bucket-list trip to Arizona...

----------


## robbif

James Stiltner just contributed another recording to his collection...

http://frobbi.org/stiltnercollection.html

Drake Brock & Friends, Wise Inn, Wise VA, October 7, 2017...

http://frobbi.org/audio/jamess/drakebrock

----------


## robbif

This segment is the informative Farm Report and a lot more fun music from Bill & The Belles...

----------


## robbif

Molly Tuttle, who just won the IBMA Guitar Player of the Year (the 1st woman ever to be nominated), 
shows why she earned the award, and why she was also nominated for Emerging Artist of the Year 
and Female Vocalist of the Year... 




By the way, Molly will also be at the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association on November 17.
For info and tickets... 
http://www.hvbluegrass.org/articles/...ttle-band.html

----------


## robbif

This is one of the relatively few handheld Pickin' in the Pines videos I successfully recorded,
since several of them were much shakier. Must've been the 7,000 foot altitude!

----------


## robbif

This is probably my favorite recording from the Pickin in the Pines Festival.

----------


## robbif

The Mammals give us a great set, and when joined by a stage full of friends end it with a beautiful finale.

----------


## robbif

Wanna spend a few weeks* listening to bluegrass? Check out just one of my generous contributors...

#The Ivor Trueman Collection#

*Almost 2,000 MP3s!

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## robbif

Finally, I'm pleased to present the last segment of this unique, exclusive Grey Fox event, hosted by these very entertaining folks
and good friends...




https://billandthebelles.com
https://www.facebook.com/BillandtheBelles
http://www.greyfoxbluegrass.com

----------

George R. Lane

----------


## robbif

Here are my 4 throwbacks for the day...

 http://frobbi.org/bgu/index.html

----------


## robbif

Whenever I get the schedule for the Grey Fox Creekside Stage, as soon as I see
any entries from the Berklee College of Music I automatically circle everything
for my video to-do list. This year was no different. Here are my first 2017 videos.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> Wanna spend a few weeks* listening to bluegrass? Check out just one of my generous contributors...
> 
> #The Ivor Trueman Collection#
> 
> *Almost 2,000 MP3s!


Lots of good stuff in that collection. Thanks for posting the link. 

I need to find the 'Play All' button.

----------


## robbif

After almost catching up, I'm finally able to start making my videos available
from the warm and intimate Oldtone Roots Music Festival. Here's the first of
hopefully many over the next few months...




http://www.oldtonemusicfestival.com/
https://www.facebook.com/OldtoneMusicFestival/
https://www.facebook.com/The-Down-Hi...1499397640842/

----------


## robbif

After Orrin Star sadly passed away on November 29, Jimmy Gaudreau saw my email and contacted
me with his memories of Orrin, including working dates with him in the early 2000s. In Orrin's
memory, Jimmy graciously offered me two of his instrumentals with Orrin. I have added them
to my previous Star & Mehalick recording page....

http://frobbi.org/audio/starrmehalick.html

----------


## robbif

As Monty Python used to say, "And now for something completely different."

----------


## robbif

Here's a holiday gift from more of the top-shelf Berklee folks




- - - Updated - - -

Here's a holiday gift from more of the top-shelf Berklee folks

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,

Here are some images from my Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association video footage.

Molly Tuttle 

Too Blue 

Stay tuned for videos in the near future.

Fred

----------


## robbif

I've got a lot of band-approval videos waiting to edit and publish.

Fortunately my good friends Too Blue have one song, sofar, from their Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association concert.

----------

Bill Findley

----------


## robbif

I'm very glad my 2017 videos from this intimate friendly festival OldTone Roots are coming out.

This is a great way to start!

----------


## robbif

James Stiltner just gave me more tracks to add to his Stiltner Collection

New Year's Eve jam by Travers Chandler & Avery County
Cameron, NC, December 31, 2017

http://frobbi.org/stiltnercollection.html

----------


## robbif

Here's a "new classic"

----------


## robbif

Here's the first of two very entertaining installments of the recent concert by the Feinberg Brothers
at our Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association.




http://feinbergbrothers.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Feinberg-Br...2003378591954/
http://www.hvbluegrass.org/
https://www.facebook.com/Hudson-Vall...-107098811097/

----------


## robbif

Please enjoy another gifted group from last summer!




- - - Updated - - -

Please enjoy another gifted group from last summer!




- - - Updated - - -

Please enjoy another gifted group from last summer!

----------


## robbif

Looking forward to this summer. Meanwhile, here's still some fun from last summer.

----------


## robbif

I'm thrilled you''ll get to see this young lady with a stunning  old soul!

Oldtone Roots Music Festival
This young lady made a big splash on the Oldtone Tweenier Stage last year, and we are excited to add Nora Brown to our lineup this year! Thank you to Fred Robbins for capturing this moment

Nora Brown on the Tweenier Stage at Oldtone Roots 2017 Catch Nora Brown at Oldtone Roots 2018! We can't wait

----------


## robbif

One of the top honors and pleasures of recording in my decade of volunteering. Thanks and congratulations to John Rossbach!

Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival
During Grey Fox 2017, John Rossbach sat down with music great, Ricky Skaggs, at the Creekside Stage for an extended interview covering Ricky's early life, influences, and other insights from a legendary career in music. Enjoy Part 1 here. Part 2 coming tomorrow!

Ricky Skaggs Interview, Part 1 of 2

https://www.facebook.com/greyfoxblue...6434806817454/

----------


## robbif

Ricky Skaggs Interview, Part 2 of 2

https://www.facebook.com/greyfoxblue...6437825872454/

----------


## robbif

This exciting group was at Grey Fox in 2017 and will be returning this summer!
So here's a preview..

----------


## robbif

Another song by this popular group, who'll be returning to Oldtone Roots this fall!

----------


## robbif

Last fall I flew from NY to Arizona on a onetime bucket list adventure with a longtime buddy and
fellow Clemson grad Jim Davis in Tucson.

This 3-day festival was a major stop! I finally put together my limited slide show
(which includes my 5 videos previously posted).

http://frobbi.org/slides/az-pickin-slideshow/

----------


## robbif

This isn't one of mine, but it's The Berklee Mandolin Matchup, hosted by Joe Walsh, and recommended to me by my friend Mike Sassano (mando) of Too Blue. Two of our friends who recently joined Berklee - Korey Brodsky (mando and guitar) and Sofia Chiarandini (fiddle and bass) perform in several of the groups.

Video - The Berklee Mandolin Mashup

----------


## robbif

As I've done before - too many times - I just "discovered" two more recordings - right under my nose - from the Towne Crier Café of Buck White & The Down Home Folks with Bob Black on banjo, one from May 1977 and one from August 1978. One was already digitized. I've now added them to the one I already had online...

http://frobbi.org/audio/buckwhiteblack.html

----------


## robbif

Here-We-Go-Again Dept...

As has happened so many times in the past, I was rummaging through my hundreds of
audio cassettes and "discovered" a "new" one.

It's the Woodstock Mountains Revue at the Bear Mountain Festival on August 2, 1981
with Happy Traum, Artie Traum, Bill Keith, Jim Rooney, Caroline Dutton, Roly Salley,
John Herald, Larry Campbell, and Pat Alger

A lot of fun and music!

http://frobbi.org/audio/wmr-bearmtn.html

----------


## robbif

Here is a belated posting of another great band, all of whom are longtime friends of the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association and me too.So this announcement comes with my personal apology to Joan, Betsy, Mike, Jamie, and Sofia for denying everyone this wonderful music for so long. It won't take away from your enjoyment, however.





http://www.toobluemusic.com/
https://www.facebook.com/toobluemusic/
http://www.sofiachiarandini.com/
https://www.facebook.com/sofia.chiarandini
https://www.hvbluegrass.org/

----------


## robbif

Prepare for some more top-shelf music in this second installment of the
Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association's final concert of the season.
We were thrilled to have this combination that reached musical critical mass
with a Berklee College of Music Professor/member of Mr. Sun (Joe K. Walsh),
two folks from Della Mae (Celia Woodsmith & Zoe Guigueno), and a member of
Town Mountain (Bobby Britt).

----------


## robbif

I decided to extract some audio from my videos for my iPod and decided to share them with you. The 3 new entries are from my Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association concerts with Frank Solivan and Dirty Kitchen, the Andy Statman Ramble, and the duet of Michael Daves and Jen Larson. So here's the first attempt...

http://frobbi.org/audio/audio-from-video/

The Grey Fox Bill Keith Banjo Summit audio link is included, but that's been available for a long time.

Enjoy, Fred

----------


## robbif

I've added more tracks: http://frobbi.org/audio/audio-from-video/
And I wish you..

----------


## robbif

Grey Fox Full Schedule and Program Book

It's all available here: https://greyfoxbluegrass.com/festival/schedule/



Grey Fox Exclusives - Creekside Stage
I'll be there to record these events for official Grey Fox video.

Thursday July 19
4:00
Interview w/Panama Red
(Peter Rowan)
with John Rossbach

Friday July 20
3:00
Epilogue: Tribute to John
Duffey: Akira Otsuka & Friends
including Tim O’Brien, Ron
Thomason, Jerry Douglas.
w/ Tim Kruzic, moderator

5:30
Doc Watson Remembered:
Billy Strings, Bryan Sutton,
and Joe Newberry

Saturday July 21
1:00
Doyle Lawson
Interview w/ John Rossbach

----------


## robbif

Hi Folks,
I'm back from a great week at Grey Fox. I'd been out of web contact & may not be able to catch up with Facebook and email, so please be patient.

It was an extraordinary time at the Creekside Stage, my 10th year in a row as an official media volunteer, where I accumulated about 25 hours of video with 3 camcorders. In addition to at least 5 always-top-shelf Berklee College of Music bands; 4 more emerging artist bands; mandolin moguls with Sam Bush & Sierra Hull; Molly Tuttle's encore with Billy Strings; & much more (see the link below). For the first time, what I consider four - count 'em - four special events: Interviews with Peter Rowan & Doyle Lawson by John Rossbach; remembering Doc Watson with Bryan Sutton, Billy Strings, & Joe Newberry; & good friend Akira Otsuka's Epilogue CD project: tribute to John Duffey with Akira onstage with Tim Kruzic, Kitsy Kuykendall, Ron Thomason & Jerry Douglas.

As usual, my videos will be coming out on the Grey Fox YouTube channel & Facebook page as time permits.
https://greyfoxbluegrass.com/festival/schedule/

Here's a quick photo glance at all of this year's Grey Fox Creekside Stage activity from my official video footage.
http://frobbi.org/slides/creeksidegreyfox2018/

----------


## robbif

After learning that John Rossbach would      be interviewing Peter Rowan
      at Grey Fox 2018's Creekside Stage where I record video as a      volunteer,
      I looked back at the 5 decades (so far) that Peter's influenced my      bluegrass journey. 

      Here's what I just came up with: http://frobbi.org/slides/rowan/

----------


## robbif

I found this official Grey Fox web page, so I thought I'd share my own videos from that summer.
(see below)

https://greyfoxbluegrass.com/festiva...s-to-grey-fox/


My videos of Buddy from Grey Fox 2010...

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...e_polymer=true

----------

Bill Findley

----------


## robbif

I have  biased interest in sharing this. Steve is a good friend and so is Sofia, the fiddle player in the band.

*Steve Martin**On the next installment of Steve Martin's Unreal Bluegrass , beginning Sunday August 5th , 7 to 10PM Eastern on WSDL 90.7FM Delmarva Public Radio my guests are The Ruta Beggars and Tony Trischka.
They appeared at Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival this year with Tony , their teacher and mentor , as part of the stage featuring artists from Berklee College of Music. Each band was superb . I was only able to catch this act with the help of Katy Daley who was the MC for the stage that afternoon.
The Ruta Beggars have a great stage presence and high performance IQ.They generate their own songs .*

The vocals and instrumentals are stellar. We discuss the band and the Berklee College of Music.
They had just come off stage . The energy level was high . We had some fun.
This photograph is courtesy of one of my best friends at Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival, Fred Robbins, which is saying a lot since I have so many dear ones there. Fred is a fierce artist behind any device capable of capturing images and video.You will see much of his work on the official website of Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival.
Steve Martin's Unreal Bluegrass is three hours of the best Bluegrass across the generations , combining conversation with the legends and those becoming. Pick Peace.It's an option.
PS Tony Trischka and I had a "one on one" chat latter in the day. Always fascinating .He has some new projects in the works.
That show will air soon.
http://www.unrealbluegrass.com/

----------


## robbif

Let's kick off the 2018 Creekside Stage Emerging Artist Showcase performances with
one of the six Berklee College of Music's American Roots Music Program bands with
four other bands coming.

(Video tag doesn't seem to work, so here's the direct link...)

https://youtu.be/Hw_v7Y3DfLI


The video is also on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/greyfoxblue...6799585657454/

http://www.bbu.org/bands/pretty-saro/
https://www.facebook.com/PrettySaroBand/
https://www.berklee.edu/focused/roots
https://www.facebook.com/groups/220657547993536/

----------


## robbif

There's a lot of great picking that happens offstage, anytime day or night!

----------


## robbif

With the Oldtone Roots Music Festival coming in September, here are all my a/v reminders
of what to expect from this warm, friendly, intimate gathering...

VIDEOS...
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...787T9H7USMGoqs
PHOTOS...
http://frobbi.org/slides/oldtone2017
http://frobbi.org/slides/oldtone2016

https://www.oldtonemusicfestival.com
https://www.facebook.com/OldtoneMusicFestival

----------


## robbif

Almost Five Decades!

----------


## robbif

Ivor Trueman, already the generous contributor of over 2,000 MP3s, has now shared an historic recording from Copenhagen in 1966.

It includes the Stanley Brothers, Roscoe Holcomb, the New Lost City Ramblers, Cyp Landrenau's Cajun Band, and Cousin Emmy.

Be sure to read the story of this event.

http://frobbi.org/audio/ivor/Stanley-1966

----------


## robbif

Glad to share these with you! 
*Bryan Haywood*August 20 at 8:02 PM · 






I'm so happy to share with you this historic audio PREVIOUSLY UNRELEASED TO THE PUBLIC.
Live concert audio from a Flatt and Scruggs concert at the Berkeley Community Theater on June 16th, 1962
1) Rueben
2) I Wonder How the Old Folks are at Home?
3) Orange Blossom Special
4) The Legend of the Johnson Boys
5) You Can Hear the Whistle Blow a Hundred Miles
6) Billy In the Lowground
7) Sally Goodwin
8) John Henry *
9) Cotton-Eyed Joe
10) Cousin Jake's Punctuation Comedy
11) Temperance Reel
12) Jimmy Brown the Newsboy
13) False-Hearted Lover
14) Stay All Night (Stay a Little Longer) *
15) Lamplights in the Valley *
16) Take a Look (partial) *
*Featuring Hylo Brown







*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akac...&feature=share*



I'm proud to present to you another historic concert audio recording of Flatt and Scruggs previously unknown to the public. This one is from May 5th, 1962 at the University of Illinois during the folk boom. It features 30 songs including the only live recording of Pike County Breakdown that I can recall. Sit back and enjoy! I will be uploading the individual songs in the near future as well for the times you may not want to hear the entire concert.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqUL...&feature=share
==================================================  =================================
I'm proud that these will automatically show up in my
Bryan Haywood Collection link to his entire series...
https://www.youtube.com/user/hbzejl/playlists
...as part of the From My Friends section of..
http://frobbi.org/picking.html

----------

HonketyHank

----------


## robbif

Here's my first installment of the Songwriters Workshop on the Grass Roots Stage,
hosted by Caroline Isachsen.

As I walked up, my friend Jim Gaudet of Jim Gaudet & The Railroad Boys was sharing one of his personal creations.

----------


## robbif

Here's a unique group, one of the many excellent artists from the American Roots Music Program at Berklee.
Another treat from the Creekside Stage.

----------


## robbif

Folks,

      Here's something I didn't just "discover", but am releasing for      the first time.
      You may find it amusing, maybe historic, maybe some good music.

      Disclosure: The recording is not great and the only editing I did      was to add a little bottom end to it.

In Atlanta 1970,      Mike Nicolay, Bob Isenhour, and a bunch of friends 
      put this recording together for me and sent it to Cam Ranh Bay      Vietnam 
      while I was stationed there.

http://frobbi.org/audio/atl/

      Fred

----------


## robbif

Finally, the first installment of John Rossbach's intimate interview with Peter Rowan on the Creekside Stage...

----------


## robbif

Enjoy the conclusion of John Rossbach's intimate interview with Peter Rowan.
Peter also treats us to his latest song, "Carter Stanley's Eyes".

----------


## robbif

I think you'll enjoy two of the four great local bands performing at this annual event,
where the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association participated for the 8th year in a row.

----------


## robbif



----------


## robbif

Very Sorry! 

As of a few minutes ago, several of the above posts have been screwed up because a while ago I didn't realize I was not in Advanced mode.

So I just tried to add another post with a Video, and everything went crazy.

I'm afraid I cannot fix the above problems.

----------


## robbif

Despite my recent problems posting videos, I'm going to attempt to post two very important ones here, so please bear with me...

"Epilogue" Tribute to John Duffey

I've been looking forward to sharing this event for a long time.
      The project journey and the music are absolutely stunning.
Yes, I'm biased since my good friend Akira Otsuka, along with his      now-departed project partner Ronnie Freeland, are the nucleus of this project, started in 2002!
Hre are the tw segmants of an hour at the Grey Fox Bluegrass      Festival with Akira, Ron Thomason, Kitsy Kuykendall, Jerry Douglas, and moderator Tim Kruzic, as they tell stories of      John Duffey and this amazing journey...








The CD and 44-page booklet: https://folkways.si.edu/epilogue-a-t...to-john-duffey

----------


## robbif

Martin Beckman, with the help of his daughter Natalie, has generously shared their recordings and photos of the band he was in, The Dixie Bluegrass Boys, in what he said was the last performance of the full band. We both have interest in our mutual departed friend, banjoist Al Osteen.
Martin picked while Natalie recorded and took photos.
 The Dixie Bluegrass Boys
      Randall Collins-fiddle, Jerry Moore (guest & friend)-fiddle, Larry Jefferson-mandolin,
          Sam Cobb-bass, Curtis Blackwell-guitar, Martin Beckman-guitar, Al Osteen-banjo

I've also added links to my Al Osteen tribute http://frobbi.org/audio/alosteen.html
and to the _From My Friends section of my recordings page: http://frobbi.org/picking.html_

----------


## robbif

Here's another talented local band of the four that performed for the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association at their annual show for the Arlington (NY) Street Fair.





https://www.facebook.com/bashbishbb/

----------


## robbif

Presenting the Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival's forever Host Band on the intimate Creekside Stage.

----------


## robbif

Here's the last, but not least, of the four gifted local bands that performed for the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association at our annual show for the Arlington (NY) Street Fair.

----------


## robbif

I thought about showing my own brief backstage clips of Sam at the 2010 Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival,
but asked "Revival: The Sam Bush Story" co-creator Wayne Franklin if it would do any harm.
He immediately said, "Go for it!". So what the heck...

----------


## robbif

"And now for something completely different"
For the second time landing at the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association...





https://www.facebook.com/Colonel-Buf...1265967119748/
http://www.hvbluegrass.org/

----------


## robbif

"And now for something [_even more_] completely different"
For the second time landing at the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association...




https://www.facebook.com/Colonel-Buf...1265967119748/
http://www.hvbluegrass.org/

----------


## robbif

Thanks to my fellow veterans.
Remembering those who never came home.

----------


## robbif

You're gonna enjoy this first sample of a magic intimate hour last summer at Grey Fox.
Very appropriate with the recent documentary about one of the stars, which includes
an interview with the other one!

----------


## robbif

Here's another superstar event on the Creekside Stage...

----------


## robbif

*Jesse D. Brock*17 hrs · 
I regret to announce my departure from The Gibson Bros.. I have total respect for Eric Gibson & Leigh Gibson, as well as band mate Mike Barber and former member, Clayton Campbell. We shared over 5 yrs. together, not counting the fill-in work in 2010. I was a part of 2 wonderful Rounder Records albums: Brotherhood & In the Ground. In addition, weve garnered Entertainers of the Year at IBMA, Vocal Group, amongst other awards such as Mandolin of the Year. This has been one of the best jobs in my 37 yrs. in this business.
Their new Mockingbird album is doing very well and though it is different from what Bluegrass fans are familiar with, they are not planning on leaving their fan-base. In fact, their Bluegrass dates continue to grow into new markets & I wish them continued success in that direction.
My journey begins now to carry on the sounds of my mandolin/guitar/bass & vocals in other realms which are yet to be explored/announced. Thank you to all the fans whove followed me in the band and continue to see me out there. Happy Holidays!

----------


## robbif

Seeing the current Sam & Sierra video is becoming one of our alltime favorites,
we decided to share another S & S gift for the holiday season...

----------


## robbif

Kenny Baker's Johnny The Blacksmith
The Arm Bros, Phoenicia Hotel, Phoenicia, NY, April 1973
Evan Stover-fiddle, Dan DelSanto(RIP)-guitar, Jerry Oland-banjo, Tim Duran-mandolin, Bob Pool-bass
http://frobbi.org/audio/armbros/ArmB...Blacksmith.mp3

----------


## robbif

A lot of folks come every year to the Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival and hardly ever watch a stage performance. These guys might be part of that bunch...

----------


## robbif

OK, I'll try to explain this miracle, so please bear with me...

Marty Cutler...


...saw my Fincastle 1966 photo of Bill Monroe...
(from http://frobbi.org/slides/fincastle)


...and thought the young man behind Monroe was Andy Statman.

Marty showed it to Marc Horowitz, who currently plays with Andy Statman...
(Tim Kiah-bass, Gene Yellin-guitar in their recent concert)


At Marty's "nudzhing", Marc showed it to Andy and assured me it was Andy...
...and Andy's "mind was blown"!

Mine too!!!

My small-world, serendipitous good fortune connections have now spanned five decades!!!

BIG Thanks to my friends Marc and Marty!
..here at Tex Logan's Memorial Jam Session...with some other guy in the middle ;-)


And to Andy for being there! But why wasn't he in this group?;-)

----------


## robbif

This isn't bluegrass, but I figured I'd share a little goosebump music for me.
A couple days ago I was in the mall doing my last-minute Christmas shopping.
I discovered the same organ setup that thrilled me last year. I only had my
little point-and-shoot with the scratched lens, and shot this...




Two days later I was at the dentist for a cracked implant crown and, planning ahead 
(a miracle in itself), I brought my GoPro and stopped by the mall just to hear some 
more organ music...






I hope it brings you a little joy, and maybe even some goosebumps, like me!


Cheers,
Fred

----------


## robbif



----------


## robbif

I'm proud to announce, music, photos, and memories, from Georgia to Germany (and some extras)...

http://frobbi.org/beckmancollection.html

----------


## robbif

Redwood Hill made their first appearance at the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association and I suspect it won't be their last. Now you can enjoy the first part of some wonderful Country Gentlemen picking and singing.






https://www.facebook.com/RedwoodHillBand/
https://hvbluegrass.org/

----------


## robbif

Finally the second installment of beautifully-played Country Gentlemen songs by Redwood Hill...

----------


## robbif



----------


## robbif

Looking back at my years of volunteering at Grey Fox, I zeroed in at one of my major pleasures, capturing a 24/7 happening,
 the Campsite Jams...
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...bmB42nGZT5OwsL

----------


## robbif

What a thrill to record one of the alltime greats!

Down Hill Strugglers with John Cohen - Oldtone Roots 2018

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cahP6koYL3Y

Edited by - robbif on 3/28/2019 6:27 PM

----------


## robbif

If you'd like a very safe, (legal), extremely fun overdose of great mandolin picking*, this is for you.
I'm biased since all the mando pickers are my very good friends. But if you don't know a single one,
you'll know why after watching.
*Guitar, banjo and fiddle, too

Here's your first dose...




Special Guests: Marty Cutler on banjo, David Chernack on fiddle

----------


## robbif

As promised, here is your second overdose of great picking & singing from the Hudson Valley Bluegrass Association, thanks to Wayne Fugate, Mike Sassano, Korey Brodsky, Barry Mitterhoff, Jim Whitney-bass, and special guests Marty Cutler-banjo, David Chernack & Austin Scelzo-fiddle, Tom Polizzi-mando

----------

